# Dinamiche uomo-donna



## celafarò (21 Febbraio 2013)

Vorrei parlare in linea generica delle dinamiche uomo-donna.Lungi da me generalizzare,ma molte donne, anche ai fini di un'avventura,necessitano di gesti e slanci capaci di "conquistarle".Spesso si tratta di atteggiamenti stereotipati o addiruttura poco significativi dal punto di vista maschile.Infatti,alcuni uomini usano il romanticismo per creare artificialmente un’intimità emotiva allo scopo di giungere a quella fisica.Di contro,mi chiedo quali siano le parole, i gesti,le situazioni,gli atteggiamenti che gli uomini trovano davvero intriganti.Lo chiedo sia alle donne che agli uomini,certa che interpreteranno la realtà differentemente.


----------



## free (21 Febbraio 2013)

un bel sorriso franco, secondo me
sembrerà banale, ma dai commenti maschili ho capito che non apprezzano le donne con il muso perenne ed il cipiglio aggressivo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> un bel sorriso franco, secondo me
> sembrerà banale, ma dai commenti maschili ho capito che non apprezzano le donne con il muso perenne ed il cipiglio aggressivo



concordo


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> un bel sorriso franco, secondo me
> sembrerà banale, ma dai commenti maschili ho capito che non apprezzano le donne con il muso perenne ed il cipiglio aggressivo



:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> un bel sorriso franco, secondo me
> sembrerà banale, ma dai commenti maschili ho capito che non apprezzano le donne con il muso perenne ed il cipiglio aggressivo


e il broncio parigino tanto decantato?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> un bel sorriso franco, secondo me
> sembrerà banale, ma dai commenti maschili ho capito che non apprezzano *le donne con il muso perenne ed il cipiglio aggressivo*


----------



## free (21 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>



ma che strunz!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e il broncio parigino tanto decantato?


passato di moda


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> passato di moda


dici? eppure... quell'aura di mistero... secondo me funziona sempre. L'altro giorno ha funzionato:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dici? eppure... quell'aura di mistero... secondo me funziona sempre. L'altro giorno ha funzionato:mrgreen:


c'è qualcosa che devo sapere?


----------



## free (21 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dici? eppure... quell'aura di mistero... secondo me funziona sempre. L'altro giorno ha funzionato:mrgreen:



a me, mai:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (21 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> c'è qualcosa che devo sapere?


nonono:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (21 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Vorrei parlare in linea generica delle dinamiche uomo-donna.Lungi da me generalizzare,ma molte donne, anche ai fini di un'avventura,necessitano di gesti e slanci capaci di "conquistarle".Spesso si tratta di atteggiamenti stereotipati o addiruttura poco significativi dal punto di vista maschile.Infatti,alcuni uomini usano il romanticismo per creare artificialmente un’intimità emotiva allo scopo di giungere a quella fisica.Di contro,mi chiedo quali siano le parole, i gesti,le situazioni,gli atteggiamenti che gli uomini trovano davvero intriganti.Lo chiedo sia alle donne che agli uomini,certa che interpreteranno la realtà differentemente.



I gesti intriganti di cui nnecessità un 
uomo che vuole un'avventura 
si limita ad uno....


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Vorrei parlare in linea generica delle dinamiche uomo-donna.Lungi da me generalizzare,ma molte donne, anche ai fini di un'avventura,necessitano di gesti e slanci capaci di "conquistarle".Spesso si tratta di atteggiamenti stereotipati o addiruttura poco significativi dal punto di vista maschile.Infatti,alcuni uomini usano il romanticismo per creare artificialmente un’intimità emotiva allo scopo di giungere a quella fisica.Di contro,mi chiedo quali siano le parole, i gesti,le situazioni,gli atteggiamenti che gli uomini trovano davvero intriganti.Lo chiedo sia alle donne che agli uomini,certa che interpreteranno la realtà differentemente.



Nel passato ho fatto tanti di quei casini che..... 

Comunque ho cominciato in chat poi nel reale, "prendendo romanticamente" e ci vuole un po di tempo per acchiappare.

La "pratica" mi ha insegnato che, la sicurezza, l'humor,  l'essere diretti ed a secondo di chi trovi davanti non necessariamente diretti ma quasi, e dando/dandosi la possibilità di uscirne, sono le armi migliori per acchiappare.


----------



## celafarò (21 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> un bel sorriso franco, secondo me
> sembrerà banale, ma dai commenti maschili ho capito che non apprezzano le donne con il muso perenne ed il cipiglio aggressivo


sicuramente è importante,ma non credo sia sufficiente ad intrigare.


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> View attachment 6604nonono:mrgreen:


 zia Sbriiiiiiiiiii


----------



## celafarò (21 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nel passato ho fatto tanti di quei casini che.....
> 
> Comunque ho cominciato in chat poi nel reale, "prendendo romanticamente" e ci vuole un po di tempo per acchiappare.
> 
> La "pratica" mi ha insegnato che, la sicurezza, l'humor,  l'essere diretti ed a secondo di chi trovi davanti non necessariamente diretti ma quasi, e dando/dandosi la possibilità di uscirne, sono le armi migliori per acchiappare.


Di cosa necessiti,invece,per essere acchiappato??


----------



## Minerva (21 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>


volevo dirmelo da sola, non vale:mrgreen:


----------



## free (21 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> I gesti intriganti di cui nnecessità un
> uomo che vuole un'avventura
> si limita ad uno....



mandare mp scritto da lothar:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>





Minerva ha detto:


> volevo dirmelo da sola, non vale:mrgreen:


che carini che siete :inlove:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> I gesti intriganti di cui nnecessità un
> uomo che vuole un'avventura
> si limita ad uno....


Quale?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Di cosa necessiti,invece,per essere acchiappato??


Non lo so. Cioè lo so ma non voglio dirlo.:mrgreen:

Cioè potrei anche ipotizzare, ma visto che nessuna donna mi ha mai acchiappato..... 
e pensa te che il solo pensiero di una donna mi fa impazzire, si sono strano.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> mandare mp scritto da lothar:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: pensa che sono stata tentata di farmene mandare uno con l'inganno :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (21 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quale?



Quella che non vuole dire ultimo...
E quel gesto che apprezzi anche tu


----------



## lunaiena (21 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> mandare mp scritto da lothar:mrgreen:



Acqua:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Quella che non vuole dire ultimo...
> E quel gesto che apprezzi anche tu


Eh, ma quale? Oh, sono serio. Non ho idea a cosa tu ti possa riferire.


----------



## free (21 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: pensa che sono stata tentata di farmene mandare uno con l'inganno :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ti prego fallo!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma quale? Oh, sono serio. Non ho idea a cosa tu ti possa riferire.


lo dite pure a me che mica ho capito....


----------



## free (21 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Quella che non vuole dire ultimo...
> E quel gesto che apprezzi anche tu



eh?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Quella che non vuole dire ultimo...
> E quel gesto che apprezzi anche tu


orcocan.
Il mistero si infittisce.
Rullo di tamburi.



...




e la risposta è...


----------



## lunaiena (21 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> orcocan.
> Il mistero si infittisce.
> Rullo di tamburi.
> 
> ...





Prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> orcocan.
> Il mistero si infittisce.
> Rullo di tamburi.
> 
> ...


Sbri mi piaci un sacco, mi ecciti, mi ecciti da impazzire, quando ti vedo è come se qualcosa dentro ed in tutto il corpo mi si muove, Sbri...... dimmi quando sei libera che ci vediamo.

Ciao sbri devo scappare domani mi dici quando.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sbri mi piaci un sacco, mi ecciti, mi ecciti da impazzire, quando ti vedo è come se qualcosa dentro ed in tutto il corpo mi si muove, Sbri...... dimmi quando sei libera che ci vediamo.
> 
> Ciao sbri devo scappare domani mi dici quando.


sì sì, domani pure tu mi dici di cosa ti sei fatto...


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


MANNOOOOO'.
Un po' di serietà!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì sì, domani pure tu mi dici di cosa ti sei fatto...



auahahhahahaahaahahaahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì sì, domani pure tu mi dici di cosa ti sei fatto...



Sorè stavo scrivendo quello che sarebbe successo domani, minchia mi hai smontato taccia tua.( smontato perchè rido ancora)


----------



## free (21 Febbraio 2013)

oddio, sarà mica escile il pesc*i*e??


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> oddio, sarà mica escile il pesc*i*e??


Dici a me? cioè se dici a me, è come dire, ecco esci il pesce così sa che sto scherzando.


----------



## Minerva (21 Febbraio 2013)

non gliela fai





celafarò ha detto:


> Vorrei parlare in linea generica delle dinamiche uomo-donna.Lungi da me generalizzare,ma molte donne, anche ai fini di un'avventura,necessitano di gesti e slanci capaci di "conquistarle".Spesso si tratta di atteggiamenti stereotipati o addiruttura poco significativi dal punto di vista maschile.Infatti,alcuni uomini usano il romanticismo per creare artificialmente un’intimità emotiva allo scopo di giungere a quella fisica.Di contro,mi chiedo quali siano le parole, i gesti,le situazioni,gli atteggiamenti che gli uomini trovano davvero intriganti.Lo chiedo sia alle donne che agli uomini,certa che interpreteranno la realtà differentemente.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Ma*



free ha detto:


> un bel sorriso franco, secondo me
> sembrerà banale, ma dai commenti maschili ho capito che non apprezzano le donne con il muso perenne ed il cipiglio aggressivo


Dissento,le donne con il muso perenne ok,ma il cipiglio aggressivo,con un bel culo panterato,due gambe da gazzella mi solleticano parecchio.D'accordo, io non sono ne comune ne banale,sono un uomo di un certo spessore,quindi non faccio testo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non gliela fai


non è giornata:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dissento,le donne con il muso perenne ok,ma il cipiglio aggressivo,con un bel culo panterato,due gambe da gazzella mi solleticano parecchio.D'accordo, io non sono ne comune ne banale,sono un uomo di un certo spessore,quindi non faccio testo.



Ecco bravo, ormai....


----------



## lunaiena (21 Febbraio 2013)

Oggi non sono in me 
cerchero di spiegarmi...
ho notato più volte ,esperienza personale ,
e forse ho incontrato uomini standard tutti fatti nello stesso modo
quindi il mio pensiero è fatto di tot di uomini che tot si comportano
nello stesso modo...
l'uomo che cerca un'avventura vuole solo che tu allarghi le gambe 
dal momento che è quasi certo di questo avvenimento 
parte con un leggero romanticismo 
ma poi appena ti tiri indietro at salut:mrgreen:

Non so se mi sono spiegata..


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco bravo, ormai....


Discepolo ormai cosa?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Oggi non sono in me
> cerchero di spiegarmi...
> ho notato più volte ,esperienza personale ,
> e forse ho incontrato uomini standard tutti fatti nello stesso modo
> ...


vabbè ma quest più di una dinamica uomo-donna sembra una manovre per uscire dal parcheggio:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Discepolo ormai cosa?



Che ne so oscù, pensavo fossi andato in pensione di ormoni. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (21 Febbraio 2013)

ma io conosco solo le dinamiche per dissuadere...non oso pensare se mi fossi applicata:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Oggi non sono in me
> cerchero di spiegarmi...
> ho notato più volte ,esperienza personale ,
> e forse ho incontrato uomini standard tutti fatti nello stesso modo
> ...


Spiegatissima.

Peccato che nell'esempio il maschio fa di quelle figure così patetiche. Maschio si fa per dire.


----------



## free (21 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dissento,le donne con il muso perenne ok,ma il cipiglio aggressivo,con un bel culo panterato,due gambe da gazzella mi solleticano parecchio.D'accordo, io non sono ne comune ne banale,sono un uomo di un certo spessore,quindi non faccio testo.



quello è il piglio aggressivo, ovvero un modo di fare
il cipiglio invece è la faccia ingrugnata
e sta' più attento!
:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Oggi non sono in me
> cerchero di spiegarmi...
> ho notato più volte ,esperienza personale ,
> e forse ho incontrato uomini standard tutti fatti nello stesso modo
> ...


_Io sono come Romeo(Aristogatti...)talmente convinto di essere superiore,che al due di picche femminile..manco rispondo..perche'finisce li'.senza appello.
_


----------



## lunaiena (21 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Spiegatissima.
> 
> Peccato che nell'esempio il maschio fa di quelle figure così patetiche. Maschio si fa per dire.



esatto...


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> _Io sono come Romeo(Aristogatti...)talmente convinto di essere superiore,che al due di picche femminile..manco rispondo..perche'finisce li'.senza appello.
> _



Se vuoi io posso darti un consiglio, entra in un forum e domanda come dire ad una donna che la vuoi trombare.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> _Io sono come Romeo(Aristogatti...)talmente convinto di essere superiore,che al due di picche femminile..manco rispondo..perche'finisce li'.senza appello.
> _



ahahahah:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:..grande Jo...ti meriti un post Lothariano..il primo di oggi.poi..

cio'non toglie che citarmi costa..sai come e'diritti di autore...mandami la partita iva che fatturo.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> quello è il piglio aggressivo, ovvero un modo di fare
> il cipiglio invece è la faccia ingrugnata
> e sta' più attento!
> :mrgreen:


Avevo capito,a me piacciono con la faccia ingrugnita,culo panterato con precedenti specifici,gambe da gazzella,mani da troia,bocca eversiva,caviglia fine.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vabbè ma quest più di una dinamica uomo-donna sembra una manovre per uscire dal parcheggio:mrgreen:



:mrgreen:





Ma celafaro ha chiesto quali sono i gesti che necessitano 
gli uomini che cercano un'avventura ...
e per me si riduce ad uno...


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Avevo capito,a me piacciono con la faccia ingrugnita,culo panterato con precedenti specifici,gambe da gazzella,mani da troia,bocca eversiva,caviglia fine.


le dinamiche Oscuro! Stiamo parlando di dinamiche! atteggiamenti, parole opere e omissioni.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Sbriciolater*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> le dinamiche Oscuro! Stiamo parlando di dinamiche! atteggiamenti, parole opere e omissioni.


Dinamiche panterate,eversive,troiesche,aggressive va bene?


----------



## Tebe (21 Febbraio 2013)

io volevo scrivere qualcosa di sensato nelle dinamiche uomo donna, ma...
Mi guardano sempre i chiodi e quindi vinco facile.
Non ho bisogno di altro per ammaliare, anche se ovviamente il _flapflap_ fotonico e la risata_ ihhihihiihihihi _con manina sulla bocca è sempre presente.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Ma*



Tebe ha detto:


> io volevo scrivere qualcosa di sensato nelle dinamiche uomo donna, ma...
> Mi guardano sempre i chiodi e quindi vinco facile.
> Non ho bisogno di altro per ammaliare, anche se ovviamente il _flapflap_ fotonico e la risata_ ihhihihiihihihi _con manina sulla bocca è sempre presente.


Io ti trovo molto interessante quando scrivi cose serie,quando parli di te.Non prederlo per un complimento,prendilo per un dato di fatto.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cioè essere dolci e romantici?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> le dinamiche Oscuro! Stiamo parlando di dinamiche! atteggiamenti, parole opere e omissioni.



Lascia stare in pace il mio compare oscuro eh!

Invece dii la tua, come ti potrebbe acchiappare un uomo che vuole portarti a letto ( e non sto dicendo che dovete finire a letto, ma che ti acchiappa che ti fa in qualche maniera sentire desiderata e voluta.) 

WE we we we Sbri il tono è voluto , se ti arrabbi sfogati con lui. :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lascia stare in pace il mio compare oscuro eh!
> 
> Invece dii la tua, come ti potrebbe acchiappare un uomo che vuole portarti a letto ( e non sto dicendo che dovete finire a letto, ma che ti acchiappa che ti fa in qualche maniera sentire desiderata e voluta.)
> 
> WE we we we Sbri il tono è voluto , se ti arrabbi sfogati con lui. :rotfl:


ma celafarò non chiedeva l'opposto? ovvero come può la donna acchiappare l'uomo? quindi... la parola a voi maschietti. Se lo sapete. Secondo me no.:mrgreen: Infatti per me credete di saperlo... ma alla fine siete vittime inconsapevoli.:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Sbiciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma celafarò non chiedeva l'opposto? ovvero come può la donna acchiappare l'uomo? quindi... la parola a voi maschietti. Se lo sapete. Secondo me no.:mrgreen: Infatti per me credete di saperlo... ma alla fine siete vittime inconsapevoli.:mrgreen:


Con la sincerità,con l'essere diretta!


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con la sincerità,con l'essere diretta!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:CVD:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma celafarò non chiedeva l'opposto? ovvero come può la donna acchiappare l'uomo? quindi... la parola a voi maschietti. Se lo sapete. Secondo me no.:mrgreen: Infatti per me credete di saperlo... ma alla fine siete vittime inconsapevoli.:mrgreen:



No fare la furbetta, cefalarò ha anche domandato a me, e tu come vieni acchiappato?

Ma ok ok mi sta bene così. :mrgreen:

Ma lo sai che sei proprio femminista convinta, irritante e molto dispettosa, uffa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No fare la furbetta, cefalarò* ha anche domandato a me, e tu come vieni acchiappato*?
> 
> Ma ok ok mi sta bene così. :mrgreen:
> 
> Ma lo sai che sei proprio femminista convinta, irritante e molto dispettosa, uffa.


e che sei, donna, tu? Ma oggi ragazzi non vi riconosco...


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:CVD:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non mi credi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi credi?


Acchiappare, Oscù. Il fatto del sincera ecc..., quello viene dopo. ACCHIAPPARE.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Sbrciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Acchiappare, Oscù. Il fatto del sincera ecc..., quello viene dopo. ACCHIAPPARE.


Deve esser maliziosa.


----------



## geko (21 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con la sincerità,con l'essere diretta!


Se una donna è completamente sincera e diretta significa che non è abbastanza interessata.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e che sei, donna, tu? Ma oggi ragazzi non vi riconosco...



Dici che cefalarò voleva....... cioè.. voleva.. insomma vedere se io sono donna, oppure.... ? eh?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> Se una donna è completamente sincera e diretta significa che non è abbastanza interessata.


meno male che sei arrivato tu, Gekino.:inlove:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> Se una donna è completamente sincera e diretta significa che non è abbastanza interessata.



Mahh, io non sto capendo se ci si vuole fare fidanzati, oppure ci si vuole fare una trombata!

:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (21 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè essere dolci e romantici?



si 
ed é per questo che mi piace molto Lothy 
perchè è carico di questa dolcezza e romanticismo...
che caratterizza gli avventurieri


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mahh, io non sto capendo se ci si vuole fare fidanzati, oppure ci si vuole fare una trombata!
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Vai troppo avanti. L'acchiappo, Clà. Fermiamoci all'acchiappo. Ovvero alla molla che spinge l'uomo a corteggiare la donna, QUELLA donna.


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Di contro,mi chiedo quali siano le parole, i gesti,le situazioni,gli atteggiamenti che gli uomini trovano davvero intriganti.


Parlando a titolo personale, una donna deve essere tanto, tanto troia.
Con stile però.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> si
> ed é per questo che mi piace molto Lothy
> perchè è carico di questa dolcezza e romanticismo...
> che caratterizza gli avventurieri



Effettivamente con la moglie lo è. Scrive lui.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vai troppo avanti. L'acchiappo, Clà. Fermiamoci all'acchiappo. Ovvero alla molla che spinge l'uomo a corteggiare la donna, QUELLA donna.



No no sorè, altrimenti parliamo di farlocchi, di quaqquaraqqua. 

Qua uomini dobbiamo essere e se ci muoviamo dobbiamo trombare.


----------



## tesla (21 Febbraio 2013)

qualcuno mi spiega perchè minerva quota al contrario? :mrgreen:
cioè, prima scrive e poi sotto c'è il pezzo quotato :mrgreen:
non capisco se è un quote vezzoso parigino o se è particolarmente stilosa anche lei :mrgreen:

scherzo eh :mrgreen:


----------



## geko (21 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> meno male che sei arrivato tu, Gekino.:inlove:


Vero che funziona così? Ma che te lo chiedo a fare, ovviamente tu non risponderai in maniera davvero sincera visto che mi addddoooori D). In compenso, qualsiasi cosa dirai, riuscirai a spacciarmela per sincerissima. Ed io, ovviamente, ci crederò.

Eccovi spiegate le dinamiche uomo-donna.



Ultimo ha detto:


> Mahh, io non sto capendo se ci si vuole fare fidanzati, oppure ci si vuole fare una trombata!
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Con te nè l'uno nè l'altro, Claudio. Ma grazie per il pensiero.


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> Vero che funziona così? Ma che te lo chiedo a fare, ovviamente tu non risponderai in maniera davvero sincera visto che mi addddoooori D). In compenso, qualsiasi cosa dirai, riuscirai a spacciarmela per sincerissima. Ed io, ovviamente, ci crederò.
> 
> Eccovi spiegate le dinamiche uomo-donna.
> 
> ...



gekino :inlove:


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Geko*



geko ha detto:


> Se una donna è completamente sincera e diretta significa che non è abbastanza interessata.


Non credo,dipende dal tipo di interesse.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> Vero che funziona così? Ma che te lo chiedo a fare, ovviamente tu non risponderai in maniera davvero sincera visto che mi addddoooori D). In compenso, qualsiasi cosa dirai, riuscirai a spacciarmela per sincerissima. Ed io, ovviamente, ci crederò.
> 
> Eccovi spiegate le dinamiche uomo-donna.
> 
> ...



Vedo che te la tiri, però prima ti piaceva eh! qua chiudo il discorso e l'arringa pure, onde evitare ricordi penosi di penose cose. 

Ti prego vivamente di chiuderla qua, sono impegnato felicemente ora.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> Vero che funziona così? Ma che te lo chiedo a fare, ovviamente tu non risponderai in maniera davvero sincera visto che mi addddoooori D). In compenso, qualsiasi cosa dirai, riuscirai a spacciarmela per sincerissima. Ed io, ovviamente, ci crederò.
> 
> Eccovi spiegate le dinamiche uomo-donna.
> 
> ...


Certo Gekino :inlove:, spesso funziona così... ma con te è stato diverso:inlove:



Simy ha detto:


> gekino :inlove:


TU CHE VUOI?:incazzato:


----------



## Tebe (21 Febbraio 2013)

gekino...:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> gekino...:inlove::inlove::inlove:


Uè! :incazzato:Giù le zampe!:incazzato:


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Gekino*

:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::leccaculo:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::leccaculo:


giù le zampe pure tu, che te credi?:incazzato:


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> giù le zampe pure tu, che te credi?:incazzato:


:culo:


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> giù le zampe pure tu, che te credi?:incazzato:



Uè lascia stare Oscuro! :incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> :culo:


ZAMPE, HO SCRITTO ZAMPE.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Uè lascia stare Oscuro! :incazzato::incazzato:


RISSA?:incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Sbriciolata*

:leccaculo:





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ZAMPE, HO SCRITTO ZAMPE.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> si
> ed é per questo che mi piace molto Lothy
> *perchè è carico di questa dolcezza e romanticismo...
> *che caratterizza gli avventurieri


Ma tipo "tutte quelle che vengono con me sono troie"?


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> RISSA?:incazzato::incazzato:



:viking:

daje


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

:kick:





Simy ha detto:


> :viking:
> 
> daje


----------



## lunaiena (21 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mahh, io non sto capendo se ci si vuole fare fidanzati, oppure ci si vuole fare una trombata!
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen:



io ho capito la trombata ...
almeno dal post iniziale mi sembrava cocosì 
se poi la si vuole nascondere dietro ad un fidanzamento
ecco che poi ci si illude 
me ci si chiede anche il perché di certi comportamenti....


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :viking:
> 
> daje


Giù botte
(funziona solo se ci clicchi sopra)


----------



## lunaiena (21 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tipo "tutte quelle che vengono con me sono troie"?


si esattamente....
ma credo che si debba violentare per 
non dirglielo in fase di acchiappaggio 
O almeno lo spero ...


----------



## Hellseven (21 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dici? eppure... quell'aura di mistero... secondo me funziona sempre. L'altro giorno ha funzionato:mrgreen:


Secondo me dipende dall'interlocutore. C'è chi lo apprezza, chi preferisce le donne che sorridono,secondo me non esiste uno standard. Però non essendo né una donna né un dongiovanni è possibile che sbagli


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Giù botteView attachment 6607


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*simy*



Simy ha detto:


> View attachment 6608


:leccaculo:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> View attachment 6608


 (non c'entra ma mi piaceva:mrgreen


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Secondo me dipende dall'interlocutore. C'è chi lo apprezza, chi preferisce le donne che sorridono,secondo me non esiste uno standard. Però non essendo né una donna né un dongiovanni è possibile che sbagli



Non ho capito la teoria in virtù della quale una per avere st'aura di mistero non dovrebbe sorridere.


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> View attachment 6609 (non c'entra ma mi piaceva:mrgreen


----------



## lothar57 (21 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> si
> ed é per questo che mi piace molto Lothy
> perchè è carico di questa dolcezza e romanticismo...
> che caratterizza gli avventurieri


vero...faccio fatica ad esserlo...anche se so benissimo che le donne vanno matte,per ste cose.esempio banale..primo ho mandato un mazzo di fiori,ovvio virtuali,e chi l'ha ricevuto ha gradito moltissimo.Poi per altra situazione,mi sono ammantato,sempre a parole,di romanticismo.Il guaio sara'..eventualmente..dimostrarlo.
Comunque una cosa e'certa...devi essere simpatico..farle ridere..perche'a casa hanno tutte dei rompi marroni,pesanti come pietre..o come la neve che stamattina cade.


----------



## celafarò (21 Febbraio 2013)

La cosa che mi fa sorridere è che gli uomini hanno glissato l'argomento facendo leva sull'ironia.Le donne,invece,hanno dato risposte più sensate.Parlavo di intrigo,di coinvolgimento mentale che può portare ad una semplice avventura o trasformarsi in futuro in altro.Volevo,però, soffermarmi sulle dinamiche iniziali.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> vero...faccio fatica ad esserlo...anche se so benissimo che le donne vanno matte,per ste cose.esempio banale..primo ho mandato un mazzo di fiori,ovvio virtuali,e chi l'ha ricevuto ha gradito moltissimo.Poi per altra situazione,mi sono ammantato,sempre a parole,di romanticismo.Il guaio sara'..eventualmente..dimostrarlo.
> Comunque una cosa e'certa...devi essere simpatico..farle ridere..perche'a casa hanno tutte dei rompi marroni,pesanti come pietre..o come la neve che stamattina cade.


Seriamente:non c'è mix migliore di uno stronzo che fa ridere....


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> View attachment 6610


----------



## geko (21 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> gekino :inlove:





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Certo Gekino :inlove:, spesso funziona così... ma con te è stato diverso:inlove:
> 
> TU CHE VUOI?:incazzato:





Tebe ha detto:


> gekino...:inlove::inlove::inlove:





oscuro ha detto:


> :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::leccacu  lo:


Secondo me m'avete scambiato per lui. 

[video=youtube;np0izbecWww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=np0izbecWww[/video]


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero...faccio fatica ad esserlo...anche se so benissimo che le donne vanno matte,per ste cose.esempio banale..primo ho mandato un mazzo di fiori,ovvio virtuali,e chi l'ha ricevuto ha gradito moltissimo.Poi per altra situazione,mi sono ammantato,sempre a parole,di romanticismo.Il guaio sara'..eventualmente..dimostrarlo.
> Comunque una cosa e'certa...devi essere simpatico..farle ridere..perche'a casa hanno tutte dei rompi marroni,pesanti come pietre..o come la neve che stamattina cade.


sì. Sono le 17:44 comunque. Però hai ragione:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (21 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Seriamente:non c'è mix migliore di uno stronzo che fa ridere....



be l'aria da figlio di buona donna..attira..verissimo!


----------



## lothar57 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì. Sono le 17:44 comunque. Però hai ragione:mrgreen:



sbri..troppa neve ti oscura la ragione....che ovviamente ho sempre.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Seriamente:non c'è mix migliore di uno stronzo che fa ridere....


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



lothar57 ha detto:


> be l'aria da figlio di buona donna..attira..verissimo!


Si,quando scoprono che sai esser anche smaccatamente divertente poi...!


----------



## lunaiena (21 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero...faccio fatica ad esserlo...anche se so benissimo che le donne vanno matte,per ste cose.esempio banale..primo ho mandato un mazzo di fiori,ovvio virtuali,e chi l'ha ricevuto ha gradito moltissimo.Poi per altra situazione,mi sono ammantato,sempre a parole,di romanticismo.Il guaio sara'..eventualmente..dimostrarlo.
> Comunque una cosa e'certa...devi essere simpatico..farle ridere..perche'a casa hanno tutte dei rompi marroni,pesanti come pietre..o come la neve che stamattina cade.


Tu si che  ne sai una più del diavolo....
:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero...faccio fatica ad esserlo...anche se so benissimo che le donne vanno matte,per ste cose.esempio banale..primo ho mandato un mazzo di fiori,ovvio virtuali,e chi l'ha ricevuto ha gradito moltissimo.Poi per altra situazione,mi sono ammantato,sempre a parole,di romanticismo.Il guaio sara'..eventualmente..dimostrarlo.
> Comunque una cosa e'certa...devi essere simpatico..farle ridere..perche'a casa hanno tutte dei rompi marroni,pesanti come pietre..*o come la neve che stamattina cade*.


Ben alzato.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


>


Stai bene?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stai bene?


----------



## Hellseven (21 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho capito la teoria in virtù della quale una per avere st'aura di mistero non dovrebbe sorridere.


Per la verità m'associo: buio pesto pure per me


----------



## babsi (21 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Vorrei parlare in linea generica delle dinamiche uomo-donna.Lungi da me generalizzare,ma molte donne, anche ai fini di un'avventura,necessitano di gesti e slanci capaci di "conquistarle".Spesso si tratta di atteggiamenti stereotipati o addiruttura poco significativi dal punto di vista maschile.Infatti,alcuni uomini usano il romanticismo per creare artificialmente un’intimità emotiva allo scopo di giungere a quella fisica.Di contro,mi chiedo quali siano le parole, i gesti,le situazioni,gli atteggiamenti che gli uomini trovano davvero intriganti.Lo chiedo sia alle donne che agli uomini,certa che interpreteranno la realtà differentemente.



e se invece è la donna che quando c'ha voglia di farsi due zompi caccia e miete vittime, senza troppe tattiche e ricamini?
evvia la donna determinata che sa cosa vuole e se lo prende, senza troppe pippe mentali:fumo:
(like a boss)
che poi uno gli faccia credere che siano stati LORO ad aver conquistato grazie alle loro arzigogolate tecniche, quando in realtà era già tutto prestabilito dall'inizio(dalle sottoscritte :mexican, è un altro paio di maniche....
ma il gioco della seduzione non è bello anche per questo?
che ci sono cose non dette ma chiarissime ad entrambi, che con un'occhiata ci si capisce al volo e ci scappa il sorrisetto perchè si è già capiti di che pasta è l'altro..


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Ecco*



babsi ha detto:


> e se invece è la donna che quando c'ha voglia di farsi due zompi caccia e miete vittime, senza troppe tattiche e ricamini?
> evvia la donna determinata che sa cosa vuole e se lo prende, senza troppe pippe mentali:fumo:
> (like a boss)
> che poi uno gli faccia credere che siano stati LORO ad aver conquistato grazie alle loro arzigogolate tecniche, quando in realtà era già tutto prestabilito dall'inizio(dalle sottoscritte :mexican, è un altro paio di maniche....
> ...


Ecco cosa intendevo prima con la sincerità e l'esser diretti...!:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> e se invece è la donna che quando c'ha voglia di farsi due zompi caccia e miete vittime, senza troppe tattiche e ricamini?
> evvia la donna determinata che sa cosa vuole e se lo prende, senza troppe pippe mentali:fumo:
> *(like a boss)
> *che poi uno gli faccia credere che siano stati LORO ad aver conquistato grazie alle loro arzigogolate tecniche, quando in realtà era già tutto prestabilito dall'inizio(dalle sottoscritte :mexican, è un altro paio di maniche....
> ...


[video=youtube;NisCkxU544c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NisCkxU544c[/video]


----------



## Hellseven (21 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> e se invece è la donna che quando c'ha voglia di farsi due zompi caccia e miete vittime, senza troppe tattiche e ricamini?
> evvia la donna determinata che sa cosa vuole e se lo prende, senza troppe pippe mentali:fumo:
> (like a boss)
> che poi uno gli faccia credere che siano stati LORO ad aver conquistato grazie alle loro arzigogolate tecniche, quando in realtà era già tutto prestabilito dall'inizio(dalle sottoscritte :mexican, è un altro paio di maniche....
> ...


:applauso::cooldue::umiledue: Parole sante. Anche io ho sempre pensato che in realtà fate tutto voi e ci fate illudere di fare qualcosa ....


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Per la verità m'associo: buio pesto pure per me


c'è sorriso e sorriso. C'è quello franco e diretto e quello misterioso.


----------



## Hellseven (21 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> c'è sorriso e sorriso. C'è quello franco e *diretto* e quello misterioso.View attachment 6612


In che senso? Di simpatia o di rimorchio?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> e se invece è la donna che quando c'ha voglia di farsi due zompi caccia e miete vittime, senza troppe tattiche e ricamini?
> evvia la donna determinata che sa cosa vuole e se lo prende, senza troppe pippe mentali:fumo:
> (like a boss)
> che poi uno gli faccia credere che siano stati LORO ad aver conquistato grazie alle loro arzigogolate tecniche, quando in realtà era già tutto prestabilito dall'inizio(dalle sottoscritte :mexican, è un altro paio di maniche....
> ...


:up:


----------



## babsi (21 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Avevo capito,a me piacciono con la faccia ingrugnita,culo panterato con precedenti specifici,gambe da gazzella,_mani da troia_,bocca eversiva,caviglia fine.


eh..?


vedo che siamo alla fiera della finesse:mexican:
allora mi aggrego anche io dato che ormai siamo sulla cresta dell'onda...

io sapevo il detto che donna dalla caviglia fine e il polpaccio grosso è gran trombatrice
chissà??


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> In che senso? Di simpatia o di rimorchio?


quello franco e diretto lo usi quando l'altro non serve più... ma ogni è bene comunque usare anche l'altro


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> e se invece è la donna che quando c'ha voglia di farsi due zompi caccia e miete vittime, senza troppe tattiche e ricamini?
> evvia la donna determinata che sa cosa vuole e se lo prende, senza troppe pippe mentali:fumo:
> (like a boss)
> che poi uno gli faccia credere che siano stati LORO ad aver conquistato grazie alle loro arzigogolate tecniche, quando in realtà era già tutto prestabilito dall'inizio(dalle sottoscritte :mexican, è un altro paio di maniche....
> ...


Una donna che decide di averti da subito, e ti alza il culo davanti, la usi al più come l'asse del cesso.
Per appendere la sua testa sul caminetto un po' si deve far, anche fintamente, desiderare.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Babsi*



babsi ha detto:


> eh..?
> 
> 
> vedo che siamo alla fiera della finesse:mexican:
> ...


Qui dentro ti ci portano,purtroppo se uso perifrasi più consone al mio stile questi non capiscono.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Una donna che decide di averti da subito, e ti alza il culo davanti, la usi al più come l'asse del cesso.
> Per appendere la sua testa sul caminetto un po' si deve far, anche fintamente, desiderare.


erano appunto quelle le arzigogolate tecniche, Rabby


----------



## Hellseven (21 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quello franco e diretto lo usi quando l'altro non serve più... ma ogni è bene comunque usare anche l'altro


E' una questione di timing, dunque. Essendo un gaffeur di fama mondiale l'aver invertito maldestramente l'ordine dei sorrisi spiega i non pochi ceffoni presi in passato :mrgreen::rotfl::up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> E' una questione di timing, dunque. Essendo un gaffeur di fama mondiale l'aver invertito maldestramente l'ordine dei sorrisi spiega i non pochi ceffoni presi in passato :mrgreen::rotfl::up:


eh, se mi vai fuori tempo...:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> E' una questione di timing, dunque. Essendo un gaffeur di fama mondiale l'aver invertito maldestramente l'ordine dei sorrisi spiega i non pochi ceffoni presi in passato :mrgreen::rotfl::up:


A me onestamente pare una sequela di minchiate, ma comunque.


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> erano appunto quelle le arzigogolate tecniche, Rabby


Davvero? 
Sarà perchè io le cose troppo arzigoglate non riesco proprio a concepirle...


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*l7*



L7 ha detto:


> E' una questione di timing, dunque. Essendo un gaffeur di fama mondiale l'aver invertito maldestramente l'ordine dei sorrisi spiega i non pochi ceffoni presi in passato :mrgreen::rotfl::up:


Mai preso un ceffone,e mi sarebbe piaciuto prenderne...!In compenso ho imparato a darli ma non con le mani...!


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Davvero?
> Sarà perchè io le cose troppo arzigoglate non riesco proprio a concepirle...


Sono appositamente arzigogolate affinchè i maschietti non le capiscano


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mai preso un ceffone,e mi sarebbe piaciuto prenderne...!In* compenso ho imparato a darli ma non con le mani*...!


:rotfl:


----------



## celafarò (21 Febbraio 2013)

Non potreste scrivere anche qualche risposta seria??:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (21 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me onestamente pare una sequela di minchiate, ma comunque.


Sei sempre carino e tollerante ma ti riconosco coerenza nell'essere sempre te stesso.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,quando scoprono che sai esser anche smaccatamente divertente poi...!


vedi Oscu..alle donne di trovarsi davanti il palestrato bellissimo..tutto perfettino frega zero.preferiscono appunto uno con l'aria da carogna,da..diavolo...pero'che parla e parla..con intelligenza..le fa ridere.
viceversa mangerebbero fagiane solo i Bova no????


----------



## Hellseven (21 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vedi Oscu..alle donne di trovarsi davanti il palestrato bellissimo..tutto perfettino frega zero.preferiscono appunto uno con l'aria da carogna,da..diavolo...pero'che parla e parla..con intelligenza..le fa ridere.
> viceversa mangerebbero fagiane solo i Bova no????


E' la selezione naturale, Lothar: solo i forti portano a casa la preda :mrgreen:


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono appositamente arzigogolate affinchè i maschietti non le capiscano


O sottostimi il concetto di arzigogolamento oppure sovrastimi il il livello di difficoltà per intortare il maschio medio.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vedi Oscu..alle donne di trovarsi davanti il palestrato bellissimo..tutto perfettino frega zero.preferiscono appunto uno con l'aria da carogna,da..diavolo...*pero'che parla e parla..con intelligenza..le fa ridere.
> *viceversa mangerebbero fagiane solo i Bova no????


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> O sottostimi il concetto di arzigogolamento oppure sovrastimi il il livello di difficoltà per intortare il maschio medio.


in effetti non sono molto arzigogolate:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## babsi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> [video=youtube;NisCkxU544c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NisCkxU544c[/video]



"I'm the Boss"
"Yeah, I know, I got that, U've sad that 4 hundred times...":up:
"I'm THE BOSS..."
"...yeah, yeah, I got it" 
"I'M THE BOSS"
"OK, GREAT, I HEARD U, BYE!!":unhappy:

ahahahahahah

:up:


----------



## Steven (21 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Vorrei parlare in linea generica delle dinamiche uomo-donna.Lungi da me generalizzare,ma molte donne, anche ai fini di un'avventura,necessitano di gesti e slanci capaci di "conquistarle".Spesso si tratta di atteggiamenti stereotipati o addiruttura poco significativi dal punto di vista maschile.Infatti,alcuni uomini usano il romanticismo per creare artificialmente un’intimità emotiva allo scopo di giungere a quella fisica.Di contro,mi chiedo quali siano le parole, i gesti,le situazioni,gli atteggiamenti che gli uomini trovano davvero intriganti.Lo chiedo sia alle donne che agli uomini,certa che interpreteranno la realtà differentemente.



....mmm non esistono atteggiamenti prestampati che acchiappano....io son quello delle puzze...se il tuo odore mi attira, mi possiedi completamente!

Comunque in generale preferisco la donna "romantica" quella che ti parla in modo da farti credere che ci possa essere un futuro....


----------



## Tebe (21 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> eh..?
> 
> 
> vedo che siamo alla fiera della finesse:mexican:
> ...



confermo.:mrgreen:


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> in effetti non sono molto arzigogolate:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io ho demotivato qualche, sia pur resistente, corteggiatrice ben prima di infilare una virgola nella prima frase che rivolgevo loro...
Donne: menti semplici.
Uomini: menti assenti.


----------



## Tebe (21 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Non potreste scrivere anche qualche risposta seria??:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Puoi rifare la domanda?



:mexican:


----------



## babsi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Una donna che decide di averti da subito, e ti alza il culo davanti, la usi al più come l'asse del cesso.
> Per appendere la sua testa sul caminetto un po' si deve far, anche fintamente, desiderare.


Più che d'accordo.
Ma non stavamo parlando di TEMPO, raby.
A volte ci son conquiste e svampamenti vari che vanno avanti per mesi prima di.
Perchè magari non è chiara la cosa.
I due son timidelli entrambi.
Oppure ci giocano troppo su.
E devo dirti.
Quelli sono le cose che dan poi più soddisfazione.
Per entrambi, dico.
Perchè non c'è cosa più ormonale e splendida che cuocersi a puntino e POI finalmente prendersi dopo che ci si è davvero tanto tanto desiderati e cercati.
Cacchio se l'attesa fomenta le passioni!:up:
Però dicevo appunto che cmq l'intenzione magari parte da noi, a prescindere dal tempo che uno ci mette a.


----------



## Innominata (21 Febbraio 2013)

Parlo per me, il lirismo grondante mi inquieta, frasi come "il nostro amore" o " potrei vivere per sempre solo abbracciato a te e basta" mi farebbero rabbrividire dal raccapriccio. Certo un bacio appassionato una notte a piazza di Spagna sui gradini, fra le azalee e una bottiglia di champagne non mi lascerebbero indifferente, ma sarebbero momenti, propizi e preziosi, ma momenti. Molta presa su di me hanno la facondia e un'unita' non resistibile, e cioè un uomo che abbia una sicura solidita' mentale e sia pero' pazzo.


----------



## Steven (21 Febbraio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Parlo per me, il lirismo grondante mi inquieta, frasi come "il nostro amore" o " potrei vivere per sempre solo abbracciato a te e basta" mi farebbero rabbrividire dal raccapriccio. *Certo un bacio appassionato una notte a piazza di Spagna sui gradini, fra le azalee e una bottiglia di champagne non mi lascerebbero indifferente, ma sarebbero momenti, propizi e preziosi, ma momenti*. *Molta presa su di me hanno la facondia e un'unita' non resistibile, e cioè un uomo che abbia una sicura solidita' mentale e sia pero' pazzo*.


Potrebbe valere anche per me, girato al femminile....

sono il migliore amico dei passiti però....champagne...naaaaaaa


----------



## lothar57 (21 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> E' la selezione naturale, Lothar: solo i forti portano a casa la preda :mrgreen:


...ma caro mio..non lo so..certo che e'la''lotta''piu complicata che possa esistere...maschio vs femmina..
perche'scopro l'acua calda,se vi dico che 2 donne identiche,come testa,non esistono.quindi ogni volta..tattica diversa.ma e'mia personalissima,impressione


----------



## Leda (21 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> io ho capito la trombata ...
> almeno dal post iniziale mi sembrava cocosì
> se poi la si vuole nascondere dietro ad un fidanzamento
> ecco che poi ci si illude
> me ci si chiede anche il perché di certi comportamenti....



Adoro il disincanto di questa donna... :inlove:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Parlo per me, il lirismo grondante mi inquieta, frasi come "il nostro amore" o " potrei vivere per sempre solo abbracciato a te e basta" mi farebbero rabbrividire dal raccapriccio. Certo un bacio appassionato una notte a piazza di Spagna sui gradini, fra le azalee e una bottiglia di champagne non mi lascerebbero indifferente, ma sarebbero momenti, propizi e preziosi, ma momenti. Molta presa su di me hanno la facondia e un'unita' non resistibile, e cioè un uomo che abbia una sicura solidita' mentale e *sia pero' pazzo*.


Poi però non lamentarti se la pazzia prende il sopravvento come con tuo marito.


----------



## babsi (21 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Non potreste scrivere anche qualche risposta seria??:mrgreen::mrgreen:



ma io ero seria celafarò


----------



## Hellseven (21 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ...ma caro mio..non lo so..certo che e'la''lotta''piu complicata che possa esistere...maschio vs femmina..
> perche'scopro l'acua calda,se vi dico che 2 donne identiche,come testa,non esistono.quindi ogni volta..tattica diversa.ma e'mia personalissima,impressione


Ammiro questa tua eccitazione da caccia: sono serio. Penso che tu non ti annoi mai.


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Più che d'accordo.
> Ma non stavamo parlando di TEMPO, raby.
> A volte ci son conquiste e svampamenti vari che vanno avanti per mesi prima di.
> Perchè magari non è chiara la cosa.
> ...



Ma se anche S,Agostino dice che il tempo è un'impostura della gente plebea, un po' come il fatto che i cavalieri non sian onesti e sinceri!
Se hai in nuce la fregola, non è allora essa altro che un attributo potenziale tra le affezioni dell'io?
E, tra gli attributi potenziali, mutuamente escludentensi, ce ne sono talmente tanti che...numera stella si potes!
Il farlo evolvere a realtà fattiva è comunque soggetto a condizioni e volontà, seguitantensi più che aventi effetto sinergico.
Non è questa una sorta di caccia, di falconeria, così ben descritta nel de venatione cum avibus?
Non è semplice uccellagione con resina di vischio per castigare torde distratte e merli stanchi!

Non so se mi sono spiegato.


----------



## Innominata (21 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Poi però non lamentarti se la pazzia prende il sopravvento come con tuo marito.


Se la pazzia prende il sopravvento mi devo lamentare per forza, l'unita' citata non viene rispettata!


----------



## babsi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma se anche S,Agostino dice che il tempo è un'impostura della gente plebea, un po' come il fatto che i cavalieri non sian onesti e sinceri!
> Se hai in nuce la fregola, non è allora essa altro che un attributo potenziale tra le affezioni dell'io?
> E, tra gli attributi potenziali, mutuamente escludentensi, ce ne sono talmente tanti che...numera stella si potes!
> Il farlo evolvere a realtà fattiva è comunque soggetto a condizioni e volontà, seguitantensi più che aventi effetto sinergico.
> ...



Raby fai il linguista per caso?
E' da un po' che volevo chiedertelo
Sono seria, eh


----------



## Innominata (21 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma se anche S,Agostino dice che il tempo è un'impostura della gente plebea, un po' come il fatto che i cavalieri non sian onesti e sinceri!
> Se hai in nuce la fregola, non è allora essa altro che un attributo potenziale tra le affezioni dell'io?
> E, tra gli attributi potenziali, mutuamente escludentensi, ce ne sono talmente tanti che...numera stella si potes!
> Il farlo evolvere a realtà fattiva è comunque soggetto a condizioni e volontà, seguitantensi più che aventi effetto sinergico.
> ...


In ogni caso va benissimo:mrgreen:.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Se la pazzia prende il sopravvento mi devo lamentare per forza, l'unita' citata non viene rispettata!


Si, ma tu cerchi la lucida pazzia che però è comunque pazzia, a ben vedere.


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Febbraio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Parlo per me, il lirismo grondante mi inquieta, frasi come "il nostro amore" o " potrei vivere per sempre solo abbracciato a te e basta" mi farebbero rabbrividire dal raccapriccio. Certo un bacio appassionato una notte a piazza di Spagna sui gradini, fra le azalee e una bottiglia di champagne non mi lascerebbero indifferente, ma sarebbero momenti, propizi e preziosi, ma momenti. Molta presa su di me hanno la facondia e un'unita' non resistibile, e cioè un uomo che abbia una sicura solidita' mentale e sia pero' pazzo.


Ma ella è una contradictio in adiectis!
La follia di promettere il non mantenibile viene in soccorso più degli scapigliati che ammuffiscono nelle soffitte polverose corrosi di tisi e bianchi come cenci, il vermiglio, invece, che è il colore delle labbra fertili come la feccia d'uva che Ovidio consigliava di spalmarsi in viso per rendere il proprio colore più sano e desiderabile, appartiene alla velocità, al brivodo di mille svenevolezze degli aviatori, dei temerari sulle macchine volanti che, privi di costole, fanno volantinaggio irredentista e divengono principi di montenevoso!
Dev'esserci una complicità di negazione stucchevole più abietta che nei romanzi di Liala per ottenebrarsi fintamente e coprire con dissimulazione la consapevolezza di certe pulsioni Schopenaueriane di morte come ritorno all'origine del mondo dalla quale siamo stati partoriti...
Ed a piazza di spagna non conviene comprare le eliche volanti illuminate dai pakistani: sono troppo costose!
Stessa cosa dicasi dello champagne.


----------



## babsi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Parlando a titolo personale, una donna deve essere tanto, tanto troia.
> Con stile però.


Raby m'hai fatto attizzà, sappilo.
Ho immaginato il tono di voce, il viso, non so.
Na frase del genere da te non me l'aspettavo, non so perchè.

uuuuhhhh

:inlove:


----------



## Tebe (21 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Vorrei parlare in linea generica delle dinamiche uomo-donna.Lungi da me generalizzare,ma molte donne, anche ai fini di un'avventura,necessitano di gesti e slanci capaci di "conquistarle".Spesso si tratta di atteggiamenti stereotipati o addiruttura poco significativi dal punto di vista maschile.Infatti,alcuni uomini usano il romanticismo per creare artificialmente un’intimità emotiva allo scopo di giungere a quella fisica.*Di contro,mi chiedo quali siano le parole, i gesti,le situazioni,gli atteggiamenti che gli uomini trovano davvero intriganti.*Lo chiedo sia alle donne che agli uomini,certa che interpreteranno la realtà differentemente.


ovviamente ognuno di noi "attira" tipi diversi, ma quello che gli uomini hanno sempre trovato intrigante è la mia "fragilità" non nascosta e la mia durezza altrettanto non nascosta.
Il fatto di corteggiare tranquillamente un uomo senza pormi problemi o di farmi corteggiare altrettanto senza problemi.
Credo che nel mio caso sia semplicemente la non lotta che ispiro.


----------



## Minerva (21 Febbraio 2013)

ma sono poi dinamiche pur rimanendo così statiche?


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Insomma*

Non capisco il lottare poi,mai capito.


----------



## Leda (21 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sono poi dinamiche pur rimanendo così statiche?


:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Raby fai il linguista per caso?
> E' da un po' che volevo chiedertelo
> Sono seria, eh


No, faccio lo scemo.
E sono serio anch'io!


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Parlando a titolo personale, una donna deve essere tanto, tanto troia.
> Con stile però.


Ah vabbè, ti piacciono quelle che te la tirano appresso (con stile) vecchia capra dentuta.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah vabbè, ti piacciono quelle che te la tirano appresso (con stile) vecchia capra dentuta.


Non è questione di tirarla appresso,è questione di sapere cosa hai davanti e qualche volta dietro....!


----------



## Innominata (21 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, ma tu cerchi la lucida pazzia che però è comunque pazzia, a ben vedere.


No, cerco la sanita' mentale e la solidita' in un uomo lontano dalla norma(lita'). Ho detto cerco.
Mia madre me lo diceva sempre, se non sono matti non ti piacciono.


----------



## Tebe (21 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non capisco il lottare poi,mai capito.



trovo la maggior parte delle donne molto aggressive negli atteggiamenti. Come se apparire dure fosse una specie di lasciapassare per essere credibili mentre la dolcezza sembra qualcosa che ti bolla come "inferiore" e quindi noto che poche donne fanno trasparire i loro lati femminili.
E vanno a muso duro diciamo, anche quando non ce n'è bisogno.

Ma questo è quello che vedo io.
magari poi non è così in altre realtà


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Febbraio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> In ogni caso va benissimo:mrgreen:.


Già, è un po' come andare a certi tornei di biliardo.
Sai che ti passerai il tempo con una stecca, un paio di palle e tre birre, ma l'unico vero vincitore, alla fine, sarà il titolare del bar...


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Raby m'hai fatto attizzà, sappilo.
> Ho immaginato il tono di voce, il viso, non so.
> Na frase del genere da te non me l'aspettavo, non so perchè.
> 
> ...


"Con stile però."


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



Innominata ha detto:


> No, cerco la sanita' mentale e la solidita' in un uomo lontano dalla norma(lita'). Ho detto cerco.
> Mia madre me lo diceva sempre, se non sono matti non ti piacciono.


Mi anno sempre descritto così....!Ma la frase più bella che mi è stata detta è:Tu conquisti le donne per sbaglio...:rotfl:


----------



## Innominata (21 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Già, è un po' come andare a certi tornei di biliardo.
> Sai che ti passerai il tempo con una stecca, un paio di palle e tre birre, ma l'unico vero vincitore, alla fine, sarà il titolare del bar...


Sento che hai ragione anche adesso che credo di poterti dare torto!


----------



## Minerva (21 Febbraio 2013)

un collasso:unhappy:





oscuro ha detto:


> Mi *anno* sempre descritto così....!Ma la frase più bella che mi è stata detta è:Tu conquisti le donne per sbaglio...:rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah vabbè, ti piacciono quelle che te la tirano appresso (con stile) vecchia capra dentuta.


A dir il vero mi piacciono anche le altre (con stile).


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Una donna che decide di averti da subito, e ti alza il culo davanti, la usi al più come l'asse del cesso.
> Per appendere la sua testa sul caminetto un po' si deve far, anche fintamente, desiderare.


Protocollo


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> un collasso:unhappy:


Scrivo di fretta su....chiudi un occhio.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> No, cerco la sanita' mentale e la solidita' in un uomo lontano dalla norma(lita'). Ho detto cerco.
> Mia madre me lo diceva sempre, se non sono matti non ti piacciono.



E chi lo vorrebbe MedioMan? Certo. Ma quella vena di follia che ti piace tanto rischia poi di diventare il tallone d'Achille del tuo rapporto, da quel che ho capito in effetti pewr te è successo così. Quindi io personalmente ci andrei piano coi matti, fossi in te. Poi fai tu.


----------



## Minerva (21 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scrivo di fretta su....chiudi un occhio.


non posso ho fatto un filler:mrgreen:


----------



## babsi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> "Con stile però."



Of Course!
Aggiungerei troia solo a letto :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> A dir il vero mi piacciono anche le altre (con stile).


Vabbè ti piacciono tutte (con stile).


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Ecco*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> E chi lo vorrebbe MedioMan? Certo. Ma quella vena di follia che ti piace tanto rischia poi di diventare il tallone d'Achille del tuo rapporto, da quel che ho capito in effetti pewr te è successo così. Quindi io personalmente ci andrei piano coi matti, fossi in te. Poi fai tu.


In effetti poi accade sempre così!Dopo un pò che non riescono a gestirti...non gli vai più bene...!:up::up::up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vedi Oscu..alle donne di trovarsi davanti il palestrato bellissimo..tutto perfettino frega zero.preferiscono appunto uno con l'aria da carogna,da..diavolo...pero'che parla e parla..con intelligenza..le fa ridere.
> viceversa mangerebbero fagiane solo i Bova no????


Beh, ma neanche uno che parla troppo, lotharino mio


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Febbraio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Sento che hai ragione anche adesso che credo di poterti dare torto!


Mi fai sentire un po' come l'asino di Buridano, e sto già dimagrendo al pensiero...


----------



## Tebe (21 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> un collasso:unhappy:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (21 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Ammiro questa tua eccitazione da caccia: sono serio. Penso che tu non ti annoi mai.


non eccitazione..stempero le rotture di balle lavorative e di casa.e mi diverto..come prima con tipa che voleva fare la volpe nella tana della faina....


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Of Course!
> Aggiungerei troia solo a letto :mrgreen:


Veramente può dormire facendo l'animale che più le piace...
Tanto l'odore se lo cucca il marito!


----------



## lothar57 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Beh, ma neanche uno che parla troppo, lotharino mio


....la giusta misura...my sweet lady.......


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> non eccitazione..stempero le rotture di balle lavorative e di casa.e mi diverto..come prima con tipa che voleva fare la volpe nella tana della faina....


Questa estate se vengo a milano marittima però ci dobbiamo incontrare...!


----------



## lothar57 (21 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questa estate se vengo a milano marittima però ci dobbiamo incontrare...!


ne sarei onorato..avevo casa li'...conosco un sacco di posti..dove mangaire bene..guarda che ci conto


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè ti piacciono tutte (con stile).


Sono magnanimo (con stile).


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Of Course!
> *Aggiungerei troia solo a letto :mrgreen:*


Sta cosa francamente non l'ho mai capita. Come se ci fosse un modo di scopare da troia ed uno che no. Mah.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> ne sarei onorato..avevo casa li'...conosco un sacco di posti..dove mangaire bene..guarda che ci conto


Adoro quel posto ci vado da 25 anni....!


----------



## Hellseven (21 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sta cosa francamente non l'ho mai capita. Come se ci fosse un modo di scopare da troia ed uno che no. Mah.


Vedi, perciò non ti posso tenere in antipatia: dici spesso cose che condivido. E non capita che condivida molto in genere.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sono magnanimo (con stile).



Diciamo che le capre mangiano tutto (con stile).


----------



## Minerva (21 Febbraio 2013)

:sbatti:





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Beh, ma neanche uno che parla troppo, lotharino mio


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Che poi*



Minerva ha detto:


> :sbatti:


Lotharino perchè?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Vedi, perciò non ti posso tenere in antipatia: dici spesso cose che condivido. E non capita spesso.


A chi lo dici, a me non capita mai.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :sbatti:





oscuro ha detto:


> Lotharino perchè?


Occhiverdi dice che sono troppo dura e che devo mettere le faccine.
Mi sto sforzando


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Occhiverdi dice che sono troppo dura e che devo mettere le faccine.
> Mi sto sforzando


Ma quello è uno scioperato vegano, anemico, esile e filiforme, sensibile e dolce. In più drum n'bass e scienziato della domenica, dimmi tu se devi pure dargli retta.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adoro quel posto ci vado da 25 anni....!




andiamo aCervia..paese preferito da molti forumisti


----------



## babsi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sta cosa francamente non l'ho mai capita. Come se ci fosse un modo di scopare da troia ed uno che no. Mah.


Joey men che meno l'abbiam capita noi donne, eh.
Siete i primi che ci classificate quando più vi aggrada come troie e quando non ve la diamo come represse.
Cmq sia.
E' ovviamente solo un modo di dire, per il quale si intende una donna che se la gode a letto e non ha tabù nè preconcetti.
In effetti non è che ci sia un modo di scopare da troia o meno, ovvero;
A mio parere le cose che si fanno a letto fra due adulti consenzienti son tutte belle e naturali.
Non le vedo come sporche o "zozze", per intenderci, nè tantomeno mi ci sento io, "zozza", a farle.
Però c'è anche da dire che non siamo tutti uguali e non tutti hanno questa prospettiva.
Non tutte la donne si vivono bene il sesso.
Non tutte si accettano, non tutte hanno un rapporto di serena accettazione col proprio corpo, non tutte reputano eccitante che qualcuno dica loro che scopano come delle gran troie, per dire.
Ammetto pure io che la prima volta che mi sentii appellare così, mi offesi.
Anche se era in un momento intimo.
Pensa tu :carneval:
E invece era un complimentone!!
Cmq joey, sono solo parole.
Nel sesso, come a voi ometti piace sentirvi dire frasi fomentanti come "SIIII DAI SFONDAMI GRANDE STALLONE DA MONTA, APRIMI IN DUEEEE" mexican, a noi magari piace sentirci dire che ci sappiamo fare, no?
No?
OK, ora tutti a dire "MA QUANDO MAIIIII"
Mi ci gioco le palle(che non porto:mexican


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Joey men che meno l'abbiam capita noi donne, eh.
> *Siete i primi che ci classificate quando più vi aggrada come troie e quando non ve la diamo come represse.
> *Cmq sia.
> E' ovviamente solo un modo di dire, per il quale si intende una donna che se la gode a letto e non ha tabù nè preconcetti.
> ...


Mai fatto. E comunque no guarda, mi sarei offeso anch'io. Poi ovviamente c'è a chi piace, come tutto.


----------



## Minerva (21 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Joey men che meno l'abbiam capita noi donne, eh.
> Siete i primi che ci classificate quando più vi aggrada come troie e quando non ve la diamo come represse.
> Cmq sia.
> E' ovviamente solo un modo di dire, per il quale si intende una donna che se la gode a letto e non ha tabù nè preconcetti.
> ...


francamente non è il mio preferito


----------



## Leda (21 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sono poi dinamiche pur rimanendo così statiche?





Leda ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata:



Qualcuno non ha apprezzato che apprezzassi la battuta di Minerva, ma si può??? :rotfl:

Ma vai in mona, va, chiunque tu sia :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (21 Febbraio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Qualcuno non ha apprezzato che apprezzassi la battuta di Minerva, ma si può??? :rotfl:
> 
> Ma vai in mona, va, chiunque tu sia :rotfl:


cioè...hanno rubinato te e non me?roba da matti


----------



## babsi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mai fatto. E comunque no guarda, mi sarei offeso anch'io. Poi ovviamente c'è a chi piace, come tutto.





Minerva ha detto:


> francamente non è il mio preferito



Bisogna sempre contestualizzare il momento, il luogo e la persona che dice una data cosa, specie per una parola come questa.
Se una donna passa per strada e il primo stronzo che capita gli urla dietro "a zoccolaaaa", vorrei ben vedere che non deve prenderlo come un complimento.
però ci sono altri contesti, intimi, fra due persone, quando ti si annebbia il cervello e la ragione non sai più cos'è, che una parola del genere, che se detta altrimenti sarebbe offensiva, può avere una valenza diversa.
diciamo assumere, più che altro, un altro significato.
apre un'altra prospettiva, non so, e può anche essere eccitante.
sempre se la si vede in quel dato contesto, mi sembra chiaro.
nell'erotismo a mio parere le parole prendono molta importanza, possono essere graffianti, crude e incisive peggio di mille gesti.
e proprio per questo toccare corde che non pensavamo ci avrebbero mai sfiorato.
e lasciarci scottati.
oserei dire
piacevolmente scottati.
ma forse vittima di questo incantesimo son solo qui dentro, non so..:mrgreen:


----------



## Leda (21 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cioè...hanno rubinato te e non me?roba da matti


Dici che hanno sbagliato mira?


----------



## Minerva (21 Febbraio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Dici che hanno sbagliato mira?


comunque ciò che mi fa impazzire che mai verremo a conoscenza delle ragioni di certi rubini.è un dannato complotto nazista


----------



## Minerva (21 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Bisogna sempre contestualizzare il momento, il luogo e la persona che dice una data cosa, specie per una parola come questa.
> Se una donna passa per strada e il primo stronzo che capita gli urla dietro "a zoccolaaaa", vorrei ben vedere che non deve prenderlo come un complimento.
> però ci sono altri contesti, intimi, fra due persone, quando ti si annebbia il cervello e la ragione non sai più cos'è, che una parola del genere, che se detta altrimenti sarebbe offensiva, può avere una valenza diversa.
> diciamo assumere, più che altro, un altro significato.
> ...


senti, ho preso nota di tutta questa lezione e vedrò di prepararmi per la prossima volta; ti porterò un protocollo di almeno tre pagine scritte non troppo larghe


----------



## Hellseven (21 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque ciò che mi fa impazzire che mai verremo a conoscenza delle ragioni di certi rubini.è un dannato complotto nazista


Tu feramente kredere quezto mia kara, ja? :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Bisogna sempre contestualizzare il momento, il luogo e la persona che dice una data cosa, specie per una parola come questa.
> Se una donna passa per strada e il primo stronzo che capita gli urla dietro "a zoccolaaaa", vorrei ben vedere che non deve prenderlo come un complimento.
> però ci sono altri contesti, intimi, fra due persone, quando ti si annebbia il cervello e la ragione non sai più cos'è, che una parola del genere, che se detta altrimenti sarebbe offensiva, può avere una valenza diversa.
> diciamo assumere, più che altro, un altro significato.
> ...


Ti leggo, concordo, non sei sola.
La parola incisiva detta in un certo contesto è appagante e dà la misura dell'intimità e della complicità  raggiunta


----------



## lunaiena (21 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vedi Oscu..alle donne di trovarsi davanti il palestrato bellissimo..tutto perfettino frega zero.preferiscono appunto uno con l'aria da carogna,da..diavolo...pero'che parla e parla..con intelligenza..le fa ridere.
> viceversa mangerebbero fagiane solo i Bova no????


bhè ooddio 
non è che lo butto via 
ovviamente il palestrato
bellissimo mica mi caga manco di striscio
quindi certo che di vengo a dire che mi frega zero...
Poi uno che parla tanto seppur anche con intelligenza tempo 
10minuti mi fa venire il mal di testa 
quindi se siamo lì per fare quello che sappiamo 
entrambi zitto e fai 
poi sparisci....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Joey men che meno l'abbiam capita noi donne, eh.
> Siete i primi che ci classificate quando più vi aggrada come troie e quando non ve la diamo come represse.
> Cmq sia.
> E' ovviamente solo un modo di dire, per il quale si intende una donna che se la gode a letto e non ha tabù nè preconcetti.
> ...


Comunque io non ho mai trovato uno che mi chiedesse sta cosa dello stallone da monta. Cioè. Non so che dire in proposito.


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Febbraio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Parlo per me, il lirismo grondante mi inquieta, frasi come "il nostro amore" o " potrei vivere per sempre solo abbracciato a te e basta" mi farebbero rabbrividire dal raccapriccio. Certo un bacio appassionato una notte a piazza di Spagna sui gradini, fra le azalee e una bottiglia di champagne non mi lascerebbero indifferente, ma sarebbero momenti, propizi e preziosi, ma momenti. Molta presa su di me hanno la facondia e un'unita' non resistibile, e cioè un uomo che abbia una sicura solidita' mentale e sia pero' pazzo.


bellissima, specie la parte delle azalee e bollicine a P.zza di Spagna


----------



## Hellseven (21 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Comunque *io non ho mai trovato uno che mi chiedesse sta cosa dello stallone* da monta. Cioè. Non so che dire in proposito.


In effetti pare una cosa da film anni '70 con Banfi e Bombolo ....


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sono poi dinamiche pur rimanendo così statiche?




:sarcastic:


----------



## Tebe (21 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Joey men che meno l'abbiam capita noi donne, eh.
> Siete i primi che ci classificate quando più vi aggrada come troie e quando non ve la diamo come represse.
> Cmq sia.
> E' ovviamente solo un modo di dire, per il quale si intende una donna che se la gode a letto e non ha tabù nè preconcetti.
> ...



ma porc...a me non l'ha mai detto nessuno.
Ma giuro non sto scherzando.




oddio...scopo da repressa?
paura


----------



## Tebe (21 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Bisogna sempre contestualizzare il momento, il luogo e la persona che dice una data cosa, specie per una parola come questa.
> Se una donna passa per strada *e il primo stronzo che capita gli urla dietro "a zoccolaaaa",* vorrei ben vedere che non deve prenderlo come un complimento.
> però ci sono altri contesti, intimi, fra due persone, quando ti si annebbia il cervello e la ragione non sai più cos'è, che una parola del genere, che se detta altrimenti sarebbe offensiva, può avere una valenza diversa.
> diciamo assumere, più che altro, un altro significato.
> ...



ancora!
nessuno mi ha mai urlsto dietro zoccoooooola!
ma cos'ho che non va?




mmmm però in effetti un mio lontanissimo ex me lo urlò.
Ma non dietro, ma sotto le finestre di casa un mattino.
Abitavo in centro ma non al mio paese, nel senso che ero in giro per lavoro.
Che invornito coglione. Non l'avevo nemmeno tradito. Solo lasciato.


si, ho chiamato i carabinieri. Non la smetteva. Quando poi ha cominciato a piangere in mezzo alla strada sulla spalla del vigile non ho più retto


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Bisogna sempre contestualizzare il momento, il luogo e la persona che dice una data cosa, specie per una parola come questa.
> Se una donna passa per strada e il primo stronzo che capita gli urla dietro "a zoccolaaaa", vorrei ben vedere che non deve prenderlo come un complimento.
> però ci sono altri contesti, intimi, fra due persone, quando ti si annebbia il cervello e la ragione non sai più cos'è, che una parola del genere, che se detta altrimenti sarebbe offensiva, può avere una valenza diversa.
> diciamo assumere, più che altro, un altro significato.
> ...


Non ho detto che non possa piacere, infatti. Non a me, comunque.


----------



## celafarò (21 Febbraio 2013)

Siamo usciti fuori dal semintato,vedo!!!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Siamo usciti fuori dal semintato,vedo!!!



escono dal seminterrato?
chi cosa dove?

Non ho letto la discussion

non mi intendo per nulla della tematica...

che cosa vuoi sapere di pratico?

Magari ce la faccio a darti una risposta no?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> e se invece è la donna che quando c'ha voglia di farsi due zompi caccia e miete vittime, senza troppe tattiche e ricamini?
> evvia la donna determinata che sa cosa vuole e se lo prende, senza troppe pippe mentali:fumo:
> (like a boss)
> che poi uno gli faccia credere che siano stati LORO ad aver conquistato grazie alle loro arzigogolate tecniche, quando in realtà era già tutto prestabilito dall'inizio(dalle sottoscritte :mexican, è un altro paio di maniche....
> ...


Per due zompi, basta che respiri. Se vuoi scegliere ci vuole un po' più impegno.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *escono dal seminterrato?
> chi cosa dove?*
> 
> Non ho letto la discussion
> ...


[video=youtube;AwR9g5mUZW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwR9g5mUZW8[/video]


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Per due zompi, basta che respiri*. Se vuoi scegliere ci vuole un po' più impegno.


Di bocca buona, eh?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Bisogna sempre contestualizzare il momento, il luogo e la persona che dice una data cosa, specie per una parola come questa.
> Se una donna passa per strada e il primo stronzo che capita gli urla dietro "a zoccolaaaa", vorrei ben vedere che non deve prenderlo come un complimento.
> però ci sono altri contesti, intimi, fra due persone, quando ti si annebbia il cervello e la ragione non sai più cos'è, che una parola del genere, che se detta altrimenti sarebbe offensiva, può avere una valenza diversa.
> diciamo assumere, più che altro, un altro significato.
> ...


Non sono d'accordo. Penso che la cosa più erotica è pensare "perché sono io" e quindi quei commenti fanno invece pensare che è il sesso che piace in generale e non il sesso CON ME. Dico dal punto di vista dell'uomo. E la donna non sente che viene interpretata così. Anche se si sa che di non essere i primi e gli ultimi in quel momento è erotico pensare di essere unici.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Di bocca buona, eh?


 Volevo commentare ma poi pensano che mi voglio sponsorizzare. Ma far due zompi credo sia proprio facile per una donna.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Bisogna sempre contestualizzare il momento, il luogo e la persona che dice una data cosa, specie per una parola come questa.
> Se una donna passa per strada e il primo stronzo che capita gli urla dietro "a zoccolaaaa", vorrei ben vedere che non deve prenderlo come un complimento.
> però ci sono altri contesti, intimi, fra due persone, quando ti si annebbia il cervello e la ragione non sai più cos'è, che una parola del genere, che se detta altrimenti sarebbe offensiva, può avere una valenza diversa.
> diciamo assumere, più che altro, un altro significato.
> ...



a me piace tanto " puttanone "


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Volevo commentare ma poi pensano che mi voglio sponsorizzare. Ma far due zompi credo sia proprio facile per una donna.


Molto vero, in genere.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> a me piace tanto " puttanone "


Porca puttana.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Porca puttana.


L'ho "sentito" detto da Banfi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (21 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Porca puttana.



perchè non ha un suono 
bellissimo?
zoccola ha stà z che rovina tutto
troia  ha stó tr che no ha un bel suono
ma puttanone ....mia moglie è un pputtanone ha un suono
soave...
dici di no?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> perchè non ha un suono
> bellissimo?
> zoccola ha stà z che rovina tutto
> troia  ha stó tr che no ha un bel suono
> ...


Per la verità tentavo di concupirti, non si capiva?


----------



## lunaiena (21 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per la verità tentavo di concupirti, non si capiva?


No


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> No


Umpf.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Umpf.


Beh hai letto no?
Sotto il suo nick
fino che è in questo stato diremo interessante...
Non penso abbia occhi e orecchie per altri eh?

Lei mi sarà fedele!

Me lo sento!
Un bel putanon 
fedelon....


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh hai letto no?
> Sotto il suo nick
> fino che è in questo stato diremo interessante...
> Non penso abbia occhi e orecchie per altri eh?
> ...


Porca puttana. (non ci sto provando)


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Porca puttana. (non ci sto provando)


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Porca puttana. (non ci sto provando)


Lo so lo so
Ma temi

lei


la maledizione del conte!


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo so lo so
> *Ma temi
> 
> lei
> ...


Minerva?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minerva?


Ma quale minerva....
ma dai ma quale minerva....tre stelle

http://www.selectitaly-genova.com/product/1447/FIAMMIFERI-MINERVA-LE-TRE-STELLE.asp


----------



## free (21 Febbraio 2013)

per conquistarmi deve cantare una bella canzone per me, non resisto!
per fortuna che nessuno lo sa:mrgreen:
tranne voi


----------



## free (21 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> a me piace tanto " puttanone "



che volendo è pure unisex:mrgreen:


----------



## tenebroso67 (21 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Vorrei parlare in linea generica delle dinamiche uomo-donna.Lungi da me generalizzare,ma molte donne, anche ai fini di un'avventura,necessitano di gesti e slanci capaci di "conquistarle".Spesso si tratta di atteggiamenti stereotipati o addiruttura poco significativi dal punto di vista maschile.Infatti,alcuni uomini usano il romanticismo per creare artificialmente un’intimità emotiva allo scopo di giungere a quella fisica.Di contro,mi chiedo quali siano le parole, i gesti,le situazioni,gli atteggiamenti che gli uomini trovano davvero intriganti.Lo chiedo sia alle donne che agli uomini,certa che interpreteranno la realtà differentemente.


La differenza sostanziale e' che l'uomo nei suoi ragionamenti e comportamenti e' lineare e semplice,
le sue azioni sono logiche ma scontate (e le donne odiano le cose scontate !!).

_"Di contro,mi chiedo quali siano le parole, i gesti,le situazioni,gli *atteggiamenti *che gli uomini trovano davvero intriganti"_

Negli atteggiamenti per conquistare, sedurre, e o interessare  un uomo,  la donna deve essere esplicita senza essere aggressiva,   incuriosirlo  senza essere troppo tortuosa nei ragionamenti,  dimostrarsi disponibile  ma senza passare per zoccola, e soprattutto  sfoderare qualche arma  segreta femminile...eh eh :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quale minerva....
> ma dai ma quale minerva....tre stelle
> 
> http://www.selectitaly-genova.com/product/1447/FIAMMIFERI-MINERVA-LE-TRE-STELLE.asp


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> per conquistarmi deve cantare una bella canzone per me, non resisto!
> per fortuna che nessuno lo sa:mrgreen:
> tranne voi


[video=youtube;AYq7Sbig9dY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYq7Sbig9dY[/video]


----------



## free (21 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> [video=youtube;AYq7Sbig9dY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYq7Sbig9dY[/video]



però avevo scritto bella....:unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> La differenza sostanziale e' che l'uomo nei suoi ragionamenti e comportamenti e' lineare e semplice,
> le sue azioni sono logiche ma scontate (e le donne odiano le cose scontate !!).
> 
> _"Di contro,mi chiedo quali siano le parole, i gesti,le situazioni,gli *atteggiamenti *che gli uomini trovano davvero intriganti"_
> ...


Ellamadò, tutto sto panegirico per dire che soprattutto ci vogliono tette e culo?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> però avevo scritto bella....:unhappy:


[video=youtube;KYrBP2AgQss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYrBP2AgQss[/video]

Questa spacca.


----------



## free (21 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> [video=youtube;KYrBP2AgQss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYrBP2AgQss[/video]
> 
> Questa spacca.



...

deduco che tu non abbia mai visto i miei post nel 3d dedicato alla musica


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ...
> 
> deduco che tu non abbia mai visto i miei post nel 3d dedicato alla musica


No, però adesso te ne faccio ascoltare una che avrei voluto davvero aver composto io.

[video=youtube;LVOIdpi0zUk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVOIdpi0zUk[/video]


----------



## free (21 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, però adesso te ne faccio ascoltare una che avrei voluto davvero aver composto io.
> 
> [video=youtube;LVOIdpi0zUk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVOIdpi0zUk[/video]



bella davvero

io avrei voluto cantare questa, che è una canzone d'amore secondo me

[video=youtube;8wYdUh05PJM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wYdUh05PJM[/video]


----------



## celafarò (22 Febbraio 2013)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> La differenza sostanziale e' che l'uomo nei suoi ragionamenti e comportamenti e' lineare e semplice,
> le sue azioni sono logiche ma scontate (e le donne odiano le cose scontate !!).
> 
> _"Di contro,mi chiedo quali siano le parole, i gesti,le situazioni,gli *atteggiamenti *che gli uomini trovano davvero intriganti"_
> ...


In pratica deve essere tutto e il contrario di tutto:up:
:up:


----------



## JON (22 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Vorrei parlare in linea generica delle dinamiche uomo-donna.Lungi da me generalizzare,ma molte donne, anche ai fini di un'avventura,necessitano di gesti e slanci capaci di "conquistarle".Spesso si tratta di atteggiamenti stereotipati o addiruttura poco significativi dal punto di vista maschile.Infatti,alcuni uomini usano il romanticismo per creare artificialmente un’intimità emotiva allo scopo di giungere a quella fisica.Di contro,mi chiedo quali siano le parole, i gesti,le situazioni,gli atteggiamenti che gli uomini trovano davvero intriganti.Lo chiedo sia alle donne che agli uomini,certa che interpreteranno la realtà differentemente.


*Le parole*: non mi piacciono le donne volgari, anche solo esageratamente loquaci. Apprezzo intelligenza e brillantezza, non so perchè e come dirlo, ma sono caratteristiche che in una donna mi ispirano "competizione". Boh!
La discrezione in generale è una qualità, nel campo delle parole, che apprezzo moltissimo.

*I gesti:* se gesticola troppo non va bene. Sono attratto da movenze eleganti.

*Le situazioni:* tutte quelle che generano un rapporto, e un rapportarsi, esclusivo. Forse risulta utile al mio ego. 

*Aspetto fisico:* è il catalizzatore di tutte le altre caratteristiche che potrebbero colpirmi, comprese quelle di cui sopra. Se i miei canoni estetici non sono soddisfatti è molto difficile che consideri le altre caratteristiche.

Chiaramente se restiamo nell'ambito dell'attrazione sessuale. Un ambito, onestamente, che col tempo ha perso quasi tutta la sua influenza e condizionamento su di me.


----------



## celafarò (22 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> *Le parole*: non mi piacciono le donne volgari, anche solo esageratamente loquaci. Apprezzo intelligenza e brillantezza, non so perchè e come dirlo, ma sono caratteristiche che in una donna mi ispirano "competizione". Boh!
> La discrezione in generale è una qualità, nel campo delle parole, che apprezzo moltissimo.
> 
> *I gesti:* se gesticola troppo non va bene. Sono attratto da movenze eleganti.
> ...


Ti ringrazio,una risposta chiara ed esaustiva!!:up:


----------



## tenebroso67 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ellamadò, tutto sto panegirico per dire che soprattutto ci vogliono tette e culo?


Beh si..insomma... 
dopo tante cortesie deve anche farti capire che a letto ti fara' impazzire dal piacere..... ah ah


----------



## JON (22 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio,una risposta chiara ed esaustiva!!:up:


Di niente. L'argomento è interessante ed è giusto dargli la giusta rilevanza.


----------



## celafarò (22 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Di niente. L'argomento è interessante ed è giusto dargli la giusta rilevanza.


Finora si è parlato di tutto,ma in pochi hanno risposto alla domanda!!!


----------



## tenebroso67 (22 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> In pratica deve essere tutto e il contrario di tutto:up:
> :up:


Si.....piu' o meno
Il tutto dosato con le giuste proporzioni.....
o meglio, il tutto dosato e mostrato con le giuste proporzioni.... simpatia, femminilita', carattere......

Ah cosa importante.....penso che la maggior parte degli uomini *mal sopporti *discorsi sulle *caratteristiche dei segni zodiacali *!!!!!! 
Ragionare solo in funzione di segni zodiacali con relativi ascendenti e' davvero riduttivo, oltre che come discorso molto odiato dagli uomini...


----------



## Tubarao (22 Febbraio 2013)

Bho, io so solo che come vado in bianco lavato stirato e asciugato io, ma con stile,  non ce riesce nessuno


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> io ho capito la trombata ...
> almeno dal post iniziale mi sembrava cocosì
> se poi la si vuole nascondere dietro ad un fidanzamento
> ecco che poi ci si illude
> me ci si chiede anche il perché di certi comportamenti....



Diciamo che qua, qualcosa, ha rispecchiato un nostro discorso fatto prima?


----------



## Lui (22 Febbraio 2013)

sono d'accordo con Babsi per tutto quello che ha detto e per come lo ha detto. Sicera e schietta, senza falsi pregiudizi e maschere da santina.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quello è uno scioperato vegano, anemico, *esile e filiforme*, sensibile e dolce. In più drum n'bass e scienziato della domenica, dimmi tu se devi pure dargli retta.


non prendi appunti in modo corretto. Le uniche cosa corretta è sensibile, dolce e il fantastico D&B! 



celafarò ha detto:


> Vorrei parlare in linea generica delle dinamiche uomo-donna.Lungi da me generalizzare,ma molte donne, anche ai fini di un'avventura,necessitano di gesti e slanci capaci di "conquistarle".Spesso si tratta di atteggiamenti stereotipati o addiruttura poco significativi dal punto di vista maschile.Infatti,alcuni uomini usano il romanticismo per creare artificialmente un’intimità emotiva allo scopo di giungere a quella fisica.Di contro,mi chiedo quali siano le parole, i gesti,le situazioni,gli atteggiamenti che gli uomini trovano davvero intriganti.Lo chiedo sia alle donne che agli uomini,certa che interpreteranno la realtà differentemente.


Ed io che pensavo fosse una partita giocata solo dalle donne.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non prendi appunti in modo corretto. Le uniche cosa corretta è sensibile, dolce e il fantastico D&B!


Vabbè, anche anemico però. E sul vegano mi pare che stai per arrivarci, quindi. Mi fai ascoltare un po' di drum n' bass tipo quella che te pias?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, anche anemico però. E sul vegano mi pare che stai per arrivarci, quindi. Mi fai ascoltare un po' di drum n' bass tipo quella che te pias?


Oramai leggermente anemico. Da ultime analisi. Vegano?? non lo so. Vegetariano. Non prevedo il futuro. Se lo vorrò lo diventerò. apa:

D&B? io adoro suonarlo molto più che ascoltarlo. Mi diverto. Punto.


Secondo te è un problema essere dolce e sensibile? O mi immagini come uno sfigato??


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Oramai leggermente anemico. Da ultime analisi. Vegano?? non lo so. Vegetariano. Non prevedo il futuro. Se lo vorrò lo diventerò. apa:
> 
> D&B? io adoro suonarlo molto più che ascoltarlo. Mi diverto. Punto.
> 
> ...


Eh, ma fammi ascoltare qualcosa che ti piace di drum n'bass. Ti piacerà più suonarlo che ascoltarlo, ma qualcosa suonato da altri ti piacerà comunque, no?
La dolcezza è sensibilità sono un problema nella misura in cui ti fanno prendere fischi per fiaschi, si. Non a te, parlo in generale.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Febbraio 2013)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Si.....piu' o meno
> Il tutto dosato con le giuste proporzioni.....
> o meglio, il tutto dosato e mostrato con le giuste proporzioni.... simpatia, femminilita', carattere......
> 
> ...


Non solo dagli uomini. A me viene l'orticaria ogni volta che, purtroppo, mi chiedono di che segno sono. Di solito rispondo con il gruppo sanguigno.


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Ragionare solo in funzione di segni zodiacali con relativi ascendenti e' davvero riduttivo, oltre che come discorso molto odiato dagli uomini...


Essendo io un acquario ascendente cancro, non posso che concordare...


----------



## oscuro (22 Febbraio 2013)

*No*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Essendo io un acquario ascendente cancro, non posso che concordare...


Leone ascendente capricorno.....concordo anche io.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2013)

Ariete con ascendenza cornuta.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Essendo io un acquario ascendente cancro, non posso che concordare...



Toro ascendente non pervenuto.


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ariete con ascendenza cornuta.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Toro ascendente non pervenuto.


Controllate i vostri ascendenti! 
Potranno essere l'arma in più per conquistare anche le ammiratrici di paolo fox, branko e del mago otelma!


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Controllate i vostri ascendenti!
> Potranno essere l'arma in più per conquistare anche le ammiratrici di paolo fox, branko e del mago otelma!



*Toro in Vergine*L'ascendente nel segno della Vergine frena il carattere estremistico del Toro, conferendogli equilibrio e pacatezza. Siete meno egoisti, più diplomatici, ma anche più malinconici.


----------



## JON (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Controllate i vostri ascendenti!
> Potranno essere l'arma in più per conquistare anche le ammiratrici di paolo fox, branko e del mago otelma!


Pensa te. Un biglietto da visita.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma fammi ascoltare qualcosa che ti piace di drum n'bass. Ti piacerà più suonarlo che ascoltarlo, ma qualcosa suonato da altri ti piacerà comunque, no?
> *La dolcezza è sensibilità sono un problema nella misura in cui ti fanno prendere fischi per fiaschi, si. Non a te, parlo in generale. *



Concordo.

Appena posso ti linko qualcosa. Purtroppo non posso usare il tubo dal pc del lavoro. Provvedo dal mio portatile appena riesco. 











Sagittario ascendente gemelli.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Controllate i vostri ascendenti!
> Potranno essere l'arma in più per conquistare anche le ammiratrici di paolo fox, branko e del mago otelma!



Mizzeca! mi tocca ora erudirmi anche su questo! 

Posso per una volta non erudirmi? dimmi di si ti prego.


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Pensa te. Un biglietto da visita.


C'è crisi ed è più facile ricordare uno dei dodici segni piuttosto che la trama di vent'anni di beautuful, il quali due sono i precipui argomenti di competenza di certe fanciulle prosperose e di facile utilizzo...


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mizzeca! mi tocca ora erudirmi anche su questo!
> 
> Posso per una volta non erudirmi? dimmi di si ti prego.


Fallo!

(Non nel senso di penalty nè in quello di virga virilis)


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2013)

toro-leone


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> toro-leone





> *Toro con Toro
> L'unione tra due Tori, sul piano fisico, è sicuramente caratterizzata da una notevole intesa. Si ritrovano nei gusti dell'altro, perché sono uguali: amano godere dei piaceri della carne e deliziarsi con del buon cibo.
> 
> La loro relazione ha buone possibilità di durare nel tempo, perchè i partner sono accomunati dalla ricerca della serenità; è importante, però, che sentimenti di ostinazione o gelosia da parte di uno dei due siano tenuti a bada, al fine di evitare l'insorgere di difficoltà.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Fallo!
> 
> (Non nel senso di penalty nè in quello di virga virilis)


Eh ma se lasciavi soltanto fallo! io capivo eh! mica avrei pensato al virga coso che hai scritto tu, e manco al penalty ingrisi che me sembra voler dire big ciolla!


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2013)

:racchia:





Joey Blow ha detto:


> :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :racchia:


Su, basta che non t'incaponisci con la tua gelosia e tra noi funzionerà tutto a meraviglia, mio dolce bocciuolo di rosa.


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh ma se lasciavi soltanto fallo! io capivo eh! mica avrei pensato al virga coso che hai scritto tu, e manco al penalty ingrisi che me sembra voler dire big ciolla!


So che gli arieti sono tipi precisi: non volevo confonderti.


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> So che gli arieti sono tipi precisi: non volevo confonderti.


signor branko mi sa dire che ne sarà di me?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> So che gli arieti sono tipi precisi: non volevo confonderti.



Vero! infatti quando spremo il tubettino del dentifricio sempre da sotto lo premo, sempre.

A volte anche quando il dentifricio è finito, sono maniacale, troppo priciso priciso.. quasi ostinato, magari pure a rasentare l'ottusità! ( rif, tubetto finito fu, solo a quello eh!)


----------



## JON (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> C'è crisi ed è più facile ricordare uno dei dodici segni piuttosto che la trama di vent'anni di beautuful, il quali due sono i precipui argomenti di competenza di certe fanciulle prosperose e di facile utilizzo...


Contente loro, contenti tutti.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2013)

*IDEA*

Fantastica.

Apro un treddì dove si parla di divorzi inerenti alla mal spremitura del tubetto dentifricio?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> signor branko mi sa dire che ne sarà di me?



Intanto sappi che, sei virtualmente fidanzata con Gioacchino, e non sono parole mie. Da questo si può presupporre la fine che farai.

:rofl:


----------



## Tebe (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>


porca puttana! (luna non ti sto broccolando)
Ma Joey...non ricordo assolutamente una Goldrakessa. Ed era il mio eroe da sogni erotico adolescenziale lui.
ma...ma....


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> signor branko mi sa dire che ne sarà di me?


Non saprei, mentre analizzo il tuo cielo natale e faccio una smazzata di tarocchi, tu informati un po' sull'effetto barnum...


----------



## Tebe (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ellamadò, tutto sto panegirico per dire che soprattutto *ci vogliono tette e culo?*


che gusti orridi:blank:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> porca puttana! (luna non ti sto broccolando)
> Ma Joey...non ricordo assolutamente una Goldrakessa. Ed era il mio eroe da sogni erotico adolescenziale lui.
> ma...ma....



:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: NON è GOLDRAKE, NE TANTOMENO GOLDRAKESSA! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: i MITI MIEI DELL'ADOLESCENZA NON DEVI SBAGLIARLI.

:calcio:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> porca puttana! (luna non ti sto broccolando)
> Ma Joey...non ricordo assolutamente una Goldrakessa. Ed era il mio eroe da sogni erotico adolescenziale lui.
> ma...ma....


Anzitutto, quello è Mazinga Z. E quella che hai in braccio è Minerva X.


----------



## oscuro (22 Febbraio 2013)

*Ultimo*

Ma è mazinga?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma è mazinga?



Annamo bene, devi pure chiedere...


----------



## oscuro (22 Febbraio 2013)

*Aòò*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Annamo bene, devi pure chiedere...


Io preferivo jeeg che voi?


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vero! infatti quando spremo il tubettino del dentifricio sempre da sotto lo premo, sempre.
> 
> A volte anche quando il dentifricio è finito, sono maniacale, troppo priciso priciso.. quasi ostinato, magari pure a rasentare l'ottusità! ( rif, tubetto finito fu, solo a quello eh!)


Già, lo stesso si può dire del fatto che sei fondamentalmente altruista, ma qualche volta ti impunti anche per piccole questione, cosa della quale poi ti penti spesso...

Dài un'occhiata anche tu all'effetto barnum...



JON ha detto:


> Contente loro, contenti tutti.


E chi siamo noi per giudicare la dignità o meno degli argomenti coi quali è possibile entrare nelle grazie di procaci fanciulle?
Cuius regio, eius religio...


----------



## Tebe (22 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non solo dagli uomini. A me viene l'orticaria ogni volta che, purtroppo, mi chiedono di che segno sono. Di solito rispondo con il gruppo sanguigno.


di che segno sei?
Io scorpione e sono zero positivo.
:festa:


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2013)

quindi mi dirai che i consumi torneranno a girare alla grande, invece di invecchiare ringiovanirò anche i muti  potranno parlare mentre i sordi già lo fanno 





Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Non saprei, mentre analizzo il tuo cielo natale e faccio una smazzata di tarocchi, tu informati un po' sull'effetto barnum...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> porca puttana! (luna non ti sto broccolando)
> Ma Joey...non ricordo assolutamente una Goldrakessa. Ed era il mio eroe da sogni erotico adolescenziale lui.
> ma...ma....



minchia tebe quello è mazinga Z! .....:unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io preferivo jeeg che voi?



Non ti giustifica affatto.


----------



## Tebe (22 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :racchia:



ti smonta come nà marionetta secondo me.
Vedi che belle meches ti vengono.











:rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

Se Go Nagai in questo momento vi leggesse, sarebbe colto da un colpo apoplettico...


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ti smonta come nà marionetta secondo me.
> Vedi che belle meches ti vengono.
> 
> 
> ...


ma figuriamoci, ci vuole ben altro


----------



## oscuro (22 Febbraio 2013)

*Be*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ti giustifica affatto.


A dire il vero anche daitan 3,e comunque preferivo mazinga a mazinga z.


----------



## Tebe (22 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: NON è GOLDRAKE, NE TANTOMENO GOLDRAKESSA! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: i MITI MIEI DELL'ADOLESCENZA NON DEVI SBAGLIARLI.
> 
> :calcio:



CAZZO!!!!
E' MAZINGA!!!!!!O mazzzzzzinga?
Non zeta, ma l'altro giusto?

Raga ho la febbre, abbiate pietà.
Ho paura di quello che mi dirà joeyapa:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma figuriamoci, ci vuole ben altro


[video=youtube;fuFeN3kTe_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuFeN3kTe_0[/video]

Dici?


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quindi mi dirai che i consumi torneranno a girare alla grande, invece di invecchiare ringiovanirò anche i muti  potranno parlare mentre i sordi già lo fanno


Tu già sai... e non aggiungo altro!

Accetto paypal, ricariche poste pay e cash solo in ringgit malesi.


----------



## Tebe (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Anzitutto, quello è Mazinga Z. E quella che hai in braccio è Minerva X.


...........madonna.
Ecco...lo zeta. Non lo cagavo molto.

Chiedo perdono.

Minerva x....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A dire il vero anche daitan 3,e comunque preferivo mazinga a mazinga z.



Ignorante patentato, Mazinga E' Mazinga Z, quello che dici tu è il Grande Mazinga.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ignorante patentato, Mazinga E' Mazinga Z, quello che dici tu è il Grande Mazinga.


glielo dici te che si scriverebbe Daita*R*n 3???


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> glielo dici te che si scriverebbe Daita*R*n 3???


Sono scioccato anch'io da questa assoluta mancanza delle nozioni fondamentali per l'uomo moderno...

E, per inciso, il Daitarn III, era della famiglia di Tomino e dei suoi vari Zambot III e Gundam, mentre Mazinger Z, il Grande Mazinger, Grendzinger (Goldrake in Italia) erano figli di Nagai (oltre che tre serie successive e concatenate).


----------



## Tebe (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ignorante patentato, Mazinga E' Mazinga Z, quello che dici tu è il Grande Mazinga.


ops...


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ops...


Ammazza le dinamiche uomo-donna che stanno saltando fuori...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> *Sono scioccato anch'io da questa assoluta mancanza delle nozioni fondamentali per l'uomo moderno...*
> 
> E, per inciso, il Daitarn III, era della famiglia di Tomino e dei suoi vari Zambot III e Gundam, mentre Mazinger Z, il Grande Mazinger, Grendzinger (Goldrake in Italia) erano figli di Nagai (oltre che tre serie successive e concatenate).


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sono scioccato anch'io da questa assoluta mancanza delle nozioni fondamentali per l'uomo moderno...
> 
> E, per inciso, il Daitarn III, era della famiglia di Tomino e dei suoi vari *Zambot III *e Gundam, mentre Mazinger Z, il Grande Mazinger, Grendzinger (Goldrake in Italia) erano figli di Nagai (oltre che tre serie successive e concatenate).


Spettacolare e quasi unico caso nel genere a finire pure maluccio.


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Spettacolare e quasi unico caso nel genere a finire pure maluccio.


Le due serie (Zambot e Daitarn) sono state prodotte quasi in contemporanea, tanto che le musiche sono al 90% le stesse...
Di serie che finivano male c'è pure il simpatico Astroganga che si suicida, in God Sigma devono uccidere il professore capo della base che impazzisce e vuol far vincere il nemico e in Baldios la terra viene praticamente distrutta dagli abitanti del futuro...
Ah, che ricordi!


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sono scioccato anch'io da questa assoluta mancanza delle nozioni fondamentali per l'uomo moderno...
> 
> E, per inciso, il Daitarn III, era della famiglia di Tomino e dei suoi vari Zambot III e Gundam, mentre Mazinger Z, il Grande Mazinger, Grendzinger (Goldrake in Italia) erano figli di Nagai (oltre che tre serie successive e concatenate).


Come facevano a figliare e le dinamiche mazinger-mazingera com'erano?


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come facevano a figliare e le dinamiche mazinger-mazingera com'erano?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: tipo Kong e Konga immagino:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Le due serie (Zambot e Daitarn) sono state prodotte quasi in contemporanea, tanto che le musiche sono al 90% le stesse...
> Di serie che finivano male c'è pure il simpatico Astroganga che si suicida, in God Sigma devono uccidere il professore capo della base che impazzisce e vuol far vincere il nemico e in Baldios la terra viene praticamente distrutta dagli abitanti del futuro...
> Ah, che ricordi!


Pure questo spaccava alquanto:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come facevano a figliare e le dinamiche mazinger-mazingera com'erano?


Erano figli suoi:


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come facevano a figliare e le dinamiche mazinger-mazingera com'erano?


All'epoca in cui si guardavano questi capolavori, la procreazione e il rapporto fra generi non andavano oltre l'uno alla teoria del cavolo e della cicogna, l'altro al tirare le treccine delle compagne di classe e ad infilare foglie secche giù per il loro collettini infiocchettati...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Febbraio 2013)

portatemi un lettore di VHS che mi riguardo tutte le puntate del GUNDAM! 

Maledetti DVD!!


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pure questo spaccava alquanto:


E che dire dell'unico robot partorito dal papino di Capitan Harlock (Herlock)?


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> portatemi un lettore di VHS che mi riguardo tutte le puntate del GUNDAM!
> 
> Maledetti DVD!!


Io ho tutta serie in dvd sia col vecchio doppiaggio (peter rei) che con quello nuovo (amuro rei)...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E che dire dell'unico robot partorito dal papino di Capitan Harlock (Herlock)?


Ma non è il Danguard???

io l'avevo!!! .. cioè il giocattolo!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Io ho tutta serie in dvd sia col vecchio doppiaggio (peter rei) che con quello nuovo (amuro rei)...



Solo quella con il vecchio doppiaggio. é in un armadio ma non posso più guardarla. Ogni tanto mi rifaccio su utube ma non è la stessa cosa.


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma non è il Danguard???
> 
> io l'avevo!!! .. cioè il giocattolo!


Yes, è lui!
Il più grande robot mai stato creato (per dimensioni), molto ma molto più grande anche di gotriniton!


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ammazza le dinamiche uomo-donna che stanno saltando fuori...


Ho tentato di riportare in topic ma mi hanno parlato di treccine:sonar:


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Solo quella con il vecchio doppiaggio. é in un armadio ma non posso più guardarla. Ogni tanto mi rifaccio su utube ma non è la stessa cosa.


Qualche benefattore ha muxato l'audio storico con la traccia video ripulita dei dvd jappi: uno spettacolo...

Credo che per le vie torrentizie della rete siano ancora rintracciabili...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E che dire dell'unico robot partorito dal papino di Capitan Harlock (Herlock)?


Questo era una mezza scopiazzatura di Jeeg ma mi piaceva lo stesso:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2013)

Potevo starmi muto, e dire che sono siculo. Ma vedi te che discorsi del robot che ho innescato, problemi e ricordi sostanziali della vita.

Voglio Barbapapà!!!!! più tardi lo cerco!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questo era una mezza scopiazzatura di Jeeg ma mi piaceva lo stesso:


perchè il Gaiking no??? 



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Qualche benefattore ha muxato l'audio storico con la traccia video ripulita dei dvd jappi: uno spettacolo...
> 
> Credo che per le vie torrentizie della rete siano ancora rintracciabili...


cercherò!


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questo era una mezza scopiazzatura di Jeeg ma mi piaceva lo stesso:


Ma era bellissimo!
E poi i due piloti che si fondevano per pilotarlo dalla cintura!

Questo era orribile, credo fosse anche l'unico imbullonato, ma aveva una sigla italiana bellissima:


----------



## lunaiena (22 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> che volendo è pure unisex:mrgreen:



e per quello che mi piace tanto
schiffeggio mio marito e dico 
sei il mio puttanone 
e lui 
no tu sei il mio puttanone 
bella bella bellissima


----------



## Daniele (22 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> I gesti intriganti di cui nnecessità un
> uomo che vuole un'avventura
> si limita ad uno....


Bhe, semplice semplice e di sicuro effetto.
Come non darti ragione????


----------



## Hellseven (22 Febbraio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bho, io so solo che come vado in bianco lavato stirato e asciugato io, ma con stile,  non ce riesce nessuno


Non darti arie, c'è che ti tiene testa ..... :rotfl::up:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho tentato di riportare in topic ma mi hanno parlato di treccine:sonar:




Hai le treccine? dove? lunghezza? colore? li tagli spesso?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma era bellissimo!
> E poi i due piloti che si fondevano per pilotarlo dalla cintura!
> 
> Questo era orribile, credo fosse anche l'unico imbullonato, ma aveva una sigla italiana bellissima:


Questa qua di sigla spaccava:

[video=youtube;88e2PowdUIw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88e2PowdUIw[/video]

Senti che basso, gattino.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Non darti arie, c'è che ti tiene testa ..... :rotfl::up:



:risata::risata::risata::risata:

Stavolta la sparo grossa scusatemi e senza offesa!!

Eccccerto che gli tengono la testa!!!! non dico quale però!!


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questa qua di sigla spaccava:
> 
> [video=youtube;88e2PowdUIw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88e2PowdUIw[/video]
> 
> Senti che basso, gattino.


Non avrà sti gran giri di basso, ma a me dà ancora i brividi sentire questa:
[video=youtube;TEavzQjSrbI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEavzQjSrbI[/video]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questa qua di sigla spaccava:
> 
> [video=youtube;88e2PowdUIw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88e2PowdUIw[/video]
> 
> Senti che basso, gattino.


ECCCOLOOOOOO!!!! :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Non avrà sti gran giri di basso, ma a me dà ancora i brividi sentire questa:
> [video=youtube;TEavzQjSrbI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEavzQjSrbI[/video]


[video=youtube;2vKz7WnU83E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vKz7WnU83E[/video]

Immagino quindi che in estate ti fionderai al cinema a pene erett(e)o, no?


----------



## oscuro (22 Febbraio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> [video=youtube;2vKz7WnU83E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vKz7WnU83E[/video]
> 
> Immagino quindi che in estate ti fionderai al cinema a pene erett(e)o, no?


Vorrei capire il collegamento fra il grande mazinga e atlas ufo robot,sono collegati tramite alcoor?


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> [video=youtube;2vKz7WnU83E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vKz7WnU83E[/video]
> 
> Immagino quindi che in estate ti fionderai al cinema a pene erett(e)o, no?


Anche se il regista messicano di solito mi piace, certe scopiazzature non riesco proprio a sopportarle...
Quindi andrò alla prima solo per poterne parlar male.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vorrei capire il collegamento fra il grande mazinga e atlas ufo robot,sono collegati tramite alcoor?


Ti piscio sulla maniglia. Occhio.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Anche se il regista messicano di solito mi piace, certe scopiazzature non riesco proprio a sopportarle...
> Quindi andrò alla prima solo per poterne parlar male.


Ma non è una scopiazzatura, su. Non hanno mai fatto un film così prima. A parte i Power Rangers.


----------



## oscuro (22 Febbraio 2013)

*Ok*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti piscio sulla maniglia. Occhio.


Ok,però vatti a informare perchè ho ragione...!


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vorrei capire il collegamento fra il grande mazinga e atlas ufo robot,sono collegati tramite alcoor?


Goldrake (grenzinger in originale) è la serie direttamente successiva al Grande Mazinga, Alcor e Kabuto sono lo stesso personaggio.
Il macello è conseguenza del fatto che Goldrake da noi è arrivato prima di Mazinger ed è stato trasmesso con i nomi modificati presi dalla versione francese...


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è una scopiazzatura, su. Non hanno mai fatto un film così prima. A parte i Power Rangers.


Pure i power rangers erano una scopiazzatura per quello dei vari kamen rider nipponici, si vedano per esempio capolavori assoluti come Megaloman e Koseidon (solo per citare qualcosa che è arrivato anche in Italia) che li hanno preceduti di un ventennio...


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho tentato di riportare in topic ma mi hanno parlato di treccine:sonar:


Allora: abbiamo già un'idea abbastanza chiara di come funzioni la mente maschile. Cioè... ce l'avevamo già da prima, ma qui appare in tutto il suo fulgore. Da qui, trarne le conseguenze è semplice.


----------



## JON (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Anche se il regista messicano di solito mi piace, certe scopiazzature non riesco proprio a sopportarle...
> Quindi andrò alla prima solo per poterne parlar male.



Chissà. Comunque, soprattutto su questo genere, resta sempre l'aspetto tecnico (audio/video) a fare anche la sua parte.

Tu sai che su un impianto con i controdiodi questo tipo di materiale lascia tanto margine di godimento. Mio figlio andrà in brodo di giuggiole.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Pure i power rangers erano una scopiazzatura per quello dei vari kamen rider nipponici, si vedano per esempio capolavori assoluti come Megaloman e Koseidon (solo per citare qualcosa che è arrivato anche in Italia) che li hanno preceduti di un ventennio...



Massì, sicuro. Mica no. Ma cazzo, Guillermo Del Toro che fa il primo film mai girato in live action coi robottoni è roba da venuta istantanea nelle mutande. A me è capitato quello, quando poi ho visto pure il trailer sono svenuto per cinque minuti buoni.


----------



## JON (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Massì, sicuro. Mica no. Ma cazzo, Guillermo Del Toro che fa il primo film mai girato in liva action coi robottoni è roba da venuta istantanea nelle mutande. A me è capitato quello, quando poi ho visto pure il trailer sono svenuto per cinque minuti.


C'era in giro un progetto italiano su Goldrake.
Lasciava sperare bene, ma poi si è tutto bloccato. Troppe le risorse necessarie.

Eccolo.

[video=youtube;A2uk_bS4eHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2uk_bS4eHk[/video]


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> C'era in giro un progetto italiano su Goldrake.
> Lasciava sperare bene, ma poi si è tutto bloccato. Troppe le risorse necessarie.


Si, lo so. Era una roba fan made carina.


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Massì, sicuro. Mica no. Ma cazzo, Guillermo Del Toro che fa il primo film mai girato in liva action coi robottoni è roba da venuta istantanea nelle mutande. A me è capitato quello, quando poi ho visto pure il trailer sono svenuto per cinque minuti.


Ecchecredi che io non mi sia scaricato il trailer in HD per rifarmi gli occhi?

Per inciso, stai discorrendo con uno abbastanza malato da essersi costruito un ampli 5.1 valvolare da attaccare al pc solo per godersi meglio l'audio di certe chicche giapponesi...


----------



## JON (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ecchecredi che io non mi sia scaricato il trailer in HD per rifarmi gli occhi?
> 
> Per inciso, stai discorrendo con uno abbastanza malato da essersi costruito un ampli 5.1 valvolare da attaccare al pc solo per godersi meglio l'audio di certe chicche giapponesi...



E da mo' che t'avevo capito a te.

Solo per il pc. Immagino il resto.


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Chissà. Comunque, soprattutto su questo genere, resta sempre l'aspetto tecnico (audio/video) a fare anche la sua parte.
> 
> Tu sai che su un impianto con i controdiodi questo tipo di materiale lascia tanto margine di godimento. Mio figlio andrà in brodo di giuggiole.


Lo so, è roba che solo i palati raffinati si possono godere appieno...

E fargli le pulci mi allieterà non poco!


----------



## JON (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Lo so, è roba che solo i palati raffinati si possono godere appieno...
> 
> E fargli le pulci mi allieterà non poco!


Palati raffinati e menti non proprio a posto.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ecchecredi che io non mi sia scaricato il trailer in HD per rifarmi gli occhi?
> 
> Per inciso, stai discorrendo con uno abbastanza malato da essersi costruito un ampli 5.1 valvolare da attaccare al pc solo per godersi meglio l'audio di certe chicche giapponesi...


A me di giapponese non è che piaccia tutto eh. C'è della roba inguardabilissima, lenterrima e praticamente senza senso alcuno. Comunque immagino tu conosca questo:


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> E da mo' che t'avevo capito a te.
> 
> Solo per il pc. Immagino il resto.


Avevo in mente un progettino faraonico, ma considerando quanto (tempo, denaro e rogne) mi è costato l'ampli per il pc l'ho posticipato a tempo indeterminato...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Lo so, è roba che solo i palati raffinati si possono godere appieno...
> 
> *E fargli le pulci mi allieterà non poco*!


Ma vedi che tu parti in malafede, capra malefica.


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Palati raffinati e menti non proprio a posto.


E me ne faccio vanto!


----------



## JON (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Avevo in mente un progettino faraonico, ma considerando quanto (tempo, denaro e rogne) mi è costato l'ampli per il pc l'ho posticipato a tempo indeterminato...


Io ho gettato la spugna sul trattamento acustico a dire il vero. Troppa roba e denaro, ho posticipato alla vecchiaia. Almeno quando tutte le pulsioni si placheranno avrò materiale con cui tenere impegnato il cervello.


----------



## JON (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E me ne faccio vanto!


Ma si!


----------



## JON (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma vedi che tu parti in malafede, capra malefica.


Sicuro che hai capito bene cosa intendeva?


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me di giapponese non è che piaccia tutto eh. C'è della roba inguardabilissima, lenterrima e praticamente senza senso alcuno. Comunque immagino tu conosca questo:


L'ultima fatica robotica della gainax...

E' farcitissima di (auto) citazioni, non è per tutti, soprattutto alla fine quando i mega robottoni si combattono lanciandosi addosso intere galassie...

 Carino però!



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma vedi che tu parti in malafede, capra malefica.


E' tutta colpa delle mie aspettative tradite dopo l'uscita di Episode 1 di Star Wars... Ho perso l'innocenza.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Sicuro che hai capito bene cosa intendeva?


Io si.


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Io ho gettato la spugna sul trattamento acustico a dire il vero. Troppa roba e denaro, ho posticipato alla vecchiaia. Almeno quando tutte le pulsioni si placheranno avrò materiale con cui tenere impegnato il cervello.


Se vuoi ti passo qualche progettino bello bello e poco impegnativo per un ampli da studio con valvole e trasformatori abbordabilissimi (con 50-60 eur compri tutto) e dànno una certa soddisfazione...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E' tutta colpa delle mie aspettative tradite dopo l'uscita di Episode 1 di Star Wars... Ho perso l'innocenza.


E ho capito, però fai uno sforzo. Che poi alla fine l'Episodio 3 non è stato manco malaccio. Tanto adesso hanno chiamato lui a mettere tutto a posto:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti passo qualche progettino bello bello e poco impegnativo per un ampli *da studio *con valvole e trasformatori abbordabilissimi (con 50-60 eur compri tutto) e dànno una certa soddisfazione...


Intendi da studio di registrazione? Tipo finale per gli ascolti?


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E ho capito, però fai uno sforzo. Che poi alla fine l'Episodio 3 non è stato manco malaccio. Tanto adesso hanno chiamato lui a mettere tutto a posto:


Sì, ok...

Ma non hanno fatto morire jar jar binks di dissenteria esplosiva...
E sarebbe stata l'unica cosa che poteva compensare la mia delusione...


----------



## JON (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti passo qualche progettino bello bello e poco impegnativo per un ampli da studio con valvole e trasformatori abbordabilissimi (con 50-60 eur compri tutto) e dànno una certa soddisfazione...


Intendevo il trattamento passivo della stanza.
Comunque, come ho detto, sicuramente mi cimenterò. Per cui ben vengano i tuoi consigli, sta a vedere se non inizio a giocare con le valvole.


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Intendi da studio di registrazione? Tipo finale per gli ascolti?


No, intendevo per ambienti medio-piccoli, non per sonorizzare un salone per intenderci.
Un finale stereo integrato da 4-5 watt per canale.


----------



## JON (22 Febbraio 2013)

Scusate. Adesso arriva celafarò e vedete come ce la fa a rimettere in riga il suo thread.

Ma di che si parlava qui?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sì, ok...
> 
> Ma non hanno fatto morire* jar jar binks *di dissenteria esplosiva...
> E sarebbe stata l'unica cosa che poteva compensare la mia delusione...



Vabbè, Jar Jar Binks è il personaggio più odiato di Star Wars praticamente da sempre. Per il combattimento finale con Darth Maul è proprio fico in culo e risolleva un po' il tutto.


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Intendevo il trattamento passivo della stanza.
> Comunque, come ho detto, sicuramente mi cimenterò. Per cui ben vengano i tuoi consigli, sta a vedere se non inizio a giocare con le valvole.


Oh, certo che farsi una cameretta anecoica è complicato, soprattutto se certe conviventi di genere femminile non comprendono la natura ostativa di certi mobili...

Se inizi a giocare con le valvole poi ci prendi gusto: siine consapevole!


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> No, intendevo per ambienti medio-piccoli, non per sonorizzare un salone per intenderci.
> Un finale stereo integrato da 4-5 watt per canale.



Ho capito.


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ma di che si parlava qui?


Si parlava, con edificanti esemplificazioni, delle dinamiche uomo-donna quando la donna non c'è...


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, Jar Jar Binks è il personaggio più odiato di Star Wars praticamente da sempre. Per il combattimento finale con Darth Maul è proprio fico in culo e risolleva un po' il tutto.


Indubbiamente, ma che occasione sprecata è stata la prima parte...


----------



## JON (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Oh, certo che farsi una cameretta anecoica è complicato, soprattutto se certe conviventi di genere femminile non comprendono la natura ostativa di certi mobili...
> 
> Se inizi a giocare con le valvole poi ci prendi gusto: siine consapevole!


WifeFactor abbattuto all'origine. Quindi il problema non è logistico.

Diciamo che mi sono isolato, le mie passioni le posso vivere appieno senza interferenze.


----------



## JON (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Si parlava, con edificanti esemplificazioni, delle dinamiche uomo-donna quando la donna non c'è...


AHAHAHAHA....

Mi sa che non è proprio cosi, ma noi conosciamo bene quello di cui abbiamo bisogno.


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> WifeFactor abbattuto all'origine. Quindi il problema non è logistico.
> 
> Diciamo che mi sono isolato, le mie passioni le posso vivere appieno senza interferenze.


Se stai vivendo nell'Eden, allora è iddio stesso che te lo comanda: usa ciò che ti circonda per soddisfare le tue voglie!
E stai attento a non farti sottrarre le costole!


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Indubbiamente, ma che occasione sprecata è stata la prima parte...


E' un discorso un po' lungo. Se uno adesso vedesse per la prima volta Star Wars (o Episode 4) probabilmente, a meno di non essere un ragazzino, non avrebbe tutta sta gioia di quando sei bimbo e lo vedi passato a Retequattro il pomeriggio del ventisei dicembre. Per Episode 1, che è stato pensato e realizzato con le stesse identiche finalità e dalla stessa gente di trent'anni prima, a parte le ovvie migliorie tecniche, vale lo stesso concetto.


----------



## free (22 Febbraio 2013)

a me piaceva quel tamarro di Ken il guerriero, anche se non ho mai capito la trama
in pratica stavano sempre a picchiarsi in mezzo al nulla


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHA....
> 
> Mi sa che non è proprio cosi, ma noi conosciamo bene quello di cui abbiamo bisogno.


Ma loro, le donne, lo stanno apprendendo solo adesso!
Immaginale dietro al loro monotor col camice bianco, gli occhialini sulla punta del naso, che prendono appunti leggendoci e scuotono la testa perplesse...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> a me piaceva quel tamarro di Ken il guerriero, anche se non ho mai capito la trama
> in pratica stavano sempre a picchiarsi in mezzo al nulla



...

Si vede che non seguivi con la dovuta attenzione. Tsk.


----------



## JON (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma loro, le donne, lo stanno apprendendo solo adesso!
> Immaginale dietro al loro monotor col camice bianco, gli occhialini sulla punta del naso, che prendono appunti leggendoci e scuotono la testa perplesse...


Lo so, con quell'aria di compatimento poi.

A me non la fanno. Mi avvalgo di molti mezzi per sfuggire.


----------



## free (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Si vede che non seguivi con la dovuta attenzione. Tsk.



ma era difficile seguirlo, lo trasmettevano poco perchè era troppo violento, credo


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' un discorso un po' lungo. Se uno adesso vedesse per la prima volta Star Wars (o Episode 4) probabilmente, a meno di non essere un ragazzino, non avrebbe tutta sta gioia di quando sei bimbo e lo vedi passato a Retequattro il pomeriggio del ventisei dicembre. Per Episode 1, che è stato pensato e realizzato con le stesse identiche finalità e dalla stessa gente di trent'anni prima, a parte le ovvie migliorie tecniche, vale lo stesso concetto.


Ne convengo, ma nel '78 quel film era di una novità ed originalità quasi assolute, l'Episode 1 era carico di aspettative oggettivamente grandi...
Forse non è stato studiato per compiacere un certo tipo di fan, e quel certo tipo di fan si è fatto sentire...


----------



## lunaiena (22 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHA....
> 
> Mi sa che non è proprio cosi, ma noi conosciamo bene quello di cui abbiamo bisogno.



si certo birra e rutto libero...
e non solo...


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Mi avvalgo di molti mezzi per sfuggire.


Quali mezzi?
Per esempio infoiarsi a parlare di cartoni animati, fantascienza ed elettronica obsoleta con altri maniaci del genere?
Se questo è un modo per allontanare le fanciulle petulanti e vivere in un'oasi di maschia pace, convengo di non averci mai pensato (non prima dei dodici anni almeno)...


----------



## oscuro (22 Febbraio 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> ma era difficile seguirlo, lo trasmettevano poco perchè era troppo violento, credo


Io adoravo lady Oscar....!Era il mio tipo ideale....porca vacca.


----------



## lunaiena (22 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> a me piaceva quel tamarro di Ken il guerriero, anche se non ho mai capito la trama
> in pratica stavano sempre a picchiarsi in mezzo al nulla



A me piaceva l'ape maia


----------



## oscuro (22 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



lunapiena ha detto:


> A me piaceva l'ape maia


Anche a me,pure l'ape magà!


----------



## JON (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Quali mezzi?
> Per esempio infoiarsi a parlare di cartoni animati, fantascienza ed elettronica obsoleta con altri maniaci del genere?
> Se questo è un modo per allontanare le fanciulle petulanti e vivere in un'oasi di maschia pace, convengo di non averci mai pensato (non prima dei dodici anni almeno)...


Ma no. Bisogna essere poliedrici.

Arrivederci signori, è stato un piacere.


----------



## free (22 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io adoravo lady Oscar....!Era il mio tipo ideale....porca vacca.



piaceva anche a me!
ma quanto era fesso il conte di felsen, o come diavolo si chiamava, che l'aveva scambiata per un maschio?:rotfl:
invece andreè alla fine diventava fikissimo, con lo sfregio e l'aria truce!


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma era difficile seguirlo, lo trasmettevano poco perchè era troppo violento, credo


Mannò, che. Alla peggio censuravano forse alcune scene.


----------



## free (22 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A me piaceva l'ape maia



a me Pollon un sacco!


----------



## oscuro (22 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> piaceva anche a me!
> ma quanto era fesso il conte di felsen, o come diavolo si chiamava, che l'aveva scambiata per un maschio?:rotfl:
> invece andreè alla fine diventava fikissimo, con lo sfregio e l'aria truce!


Io rosijavo per andreè.Che bei cartoni però...


----------



## free (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò, che. Alla peggio censuravano forse alcune scene.



ma la trama qual era?:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (22 Febbraio 2013)

*Ragazzi*



free ha detto:


> a me Pollon un sacco!


Arsenio lupen?Adorava la prima serie quella giapponese con fujiko,non quella con margot.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma la trama qual era?:singleeye:



E' lunga, almeno quella della prima serie, che la seconda a me non piaceva tanto.


----------



## free (22 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Arsenio lupen?Adorava la prima serie quella giapponese con fujiko,non quella con margot.



vero! anche la canzone era più bella!


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ne convengo, ma nel '78 quel film era di una novità ed originalità quasi assolute, l'Episode 1 era carico di aspettative oggettivamente grandi...
> Forse non è stato studiato per compiacere un certo tipo di fan, e quel certo tipo di fan si è fatto sentire...


Novità sicuro, originalità, perlomeno nel plot narrativo, non tanto. Vabbè. Ma Cloverfield ti piacque?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> vero! anche la canzone era più bella!


Capolavoro, anche se non c'entrava una mazza col cartone.

[video=youtube;K5_GHsnO2Vw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5_GHsnO2Vw[/video]


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2013)

interessantissima discussione sull'arte visiva contemporanea


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se vuoi io posso darti un consiglio, entra in un forum e domanda come dire ad una donna che la vuoi trombare.


il miglior modo è non domandarglielo.


----------



## celafarò (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se Go Nagai in questo momento vi leggesse, sarebbe colto da un colpo apoplettico...


Capirai,sempre opere di sensei Go Nagai sono!!:up:


----------



## celafarò (22 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> glielo dici te che si scriverebbe Daita*R*n 3???


In verità,il nome originale è Daitan,ma in Italia tendono sempre a modificare tutto ciò che proviene dal sol leva!!ante aggiungendo un'inutile lettera R mai pronunciata!!!


----------



## celafarò (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Le due serie (Zambot e Daitarn) sono state prodotte quasi in contemporanea, tanto che le musiche sono al 90% le stesse...
> Di serie che finivano male c'è pure il simpatico Astroganga che si suicida, in God Sigma devono uccidere il professore capo della base che impazzisce e vuol far vincere il nemico e in Baldios la terra viene praticamente distrutta dagli abitanti del futuro...
> Ah, che ricordi!


Rabarbaro,ma sei un otaku???


----------



## celafarò (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ecchecredi che io non mi sia scaricato il trailer in HD per rifarmi gli occhi?
> 
> Per inciso, stai discorrendo con uno abbastanza malato da essersi costruito un ampli 5.1 valvolare da attaccare al pc solo per godersi meglio l'audio di certe chicche giapponesi...



Sei un mito...ed io che pensavo di essere la sola ad apprezzare!!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Febbraio 2013)

io impazzivo veramente tanto per questo. ( non so se ne avete parlato .. cazzo voi non lavorate per nulla!!! )


----------



## celafarò (22 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Scusate. Adesso arriva celafarò e vedete come ce la fa a rimettere in riga il suo thread.
> 
> Ma di che si parlava qui?


Bravo Jon,ordine e disciplina!!!!:sonar:


----------



## celafarò (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Quali mezzi?
> Per esempio infoiarsi a parlare di cartoni animati, fantascienza ed elettronica obsoleta con altri maniaci del genere?
> Se questo è un modo per allontanare le fanciulle petulanti e vivere in un'oasi di maschia pace, convengo di non averci mai pensato (non prima dei dodici anni almeno)...


Ragazzi,ma credete che le donne non possano interessarsi a questi argomenti???Sveglia,non siete gli unici a cui interessano certe cose!!!


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> il miglior modo è non domandarglielo.


:up: 

Un giorno ti farò sapere il perchè della mia affermazione a Joey.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Un giorno ti farò sapere il perchè della mia affermazione a Joey.



Per la verità vorrei saperlo pure io.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per la verità vorrei saperlo pure io.



Ma sai che ti credo.

:rofl:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io impazzivo veramente tanto per questo. ( non so se ne avete parlato .. cazzo voi non lavorate per nulla!!! )
> 
> View attachment 6632


Superfantasticamentebello, si. Ma solo la prima serie.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Quali mezzi?
> Per esempio infoiarsi a parlare di cartoni animati, fantascienza ed elettronica obsoleta con altri maniaci del genere?
> Se questo è un modo per allontanare le fanciulle petulanti e vivere in un'oasi di maschia pace, convengo di non averci mai pensato (non prima dei dodici anni almeno)...





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Superfantasticamentebello, si. Ma solo la prima serie.


Potessi ti smeralderei. :inlove:


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2013)

ma a voi il buon bonelli non piaceva?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma a voi il buon bonelli non piaceva?


l'ho pure conosciuto 

dovrei avere ancora a casa il primo numero di DylanDog


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma a voi il buon bonelli non piaceva?


No.


----------



## celafarò (22 Febbraio 2013)

Ormai siete o.t.!!Preferirei si rispondesse alla domanda iniziale!!
Grazie!!


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Novità sicuro, originalità, perlomeno nel plot narrativo, non tanto. Vabbè. Ma Cloverfield ti piacque?


Cloverfield mi ha dato il mal di mare...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Cloverfield mi ha dato il mal di mare...


...


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Capirai,sempre opere di sensei Go Nagai sono!!:up:


Certo che la cattiveria che ha infuso in devilman tutti gli altri suoi robottoni se la scordano.



celafarò ha detto:


> Rabarbaro,ma sei un otaku???


No, ma mi impegno alacremente per diventarlo.



celafarò ha detto:


> Sei un mito...ed io che pensavo di essere la sola ad apprezzare!!!


Gaudeamus igitur...!



celafarò ha detto:


> Ragazzi,ma credete che le donne non possano interessarsi a questi argomenti???Sveglia,non siete gli unici a cui interessano certe cose!!!


Ci crederò solo quando vedrò tutte le ragazze del sito in tenuta cosplay di lamù...


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...


Presumo che tu non l'abbia visto al cinema...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Presumo che tu non l'abbia visto al cinema...


Come no. Ci mancherebbe. Ovviamente c'è a chi può far l'effetto che ha fatto a te. Probabilmente sarà che in genere non soffro di vertigini o sono abituato agli fps.


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come no. Ci mancherebbe. Ovviamente c'è a chi può far l'effetto che ha fatto a te. Probabilmente sarà che in genere non soffro di vertigini o sono abituato agli fps.


Ho assistito a parecchi lungometraggi del genre, dal gonzo al pov, ma nessuno mi ha mai fatto desiderare il travelgum come questo...
Ed è un peccato perchè non era banale ed aveva buone potenzialità...
Ovviamente, proprio per questo, l'hanno capito in 3...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ho assistito a parecchi lungometraggi del genre, *dal gonzo al pov*, ma nessuno mi ha mai fatto desiderare il travelgum come questo...
> Ed è un peccato perchè non era banale ed aveva buone potenzialità...
> Ovviamente, proprio per questo, l'hanno capito in 3...


Ma quello è tutt'altro genere e, per lo più, la ripresa risulta assai meno movimentata, per quanto assurdo potrebbe sembrare.


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quello è tutt'altro genere e, per lo più, la ripresa risulta assai meno movimentata, per quanto assurdo potrebbe sembrare.


Non hai tutti i torti.


----------



## babsi (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey, Raby, ma vi piacciono solo questi generi del fumetto o dell'anime giapponese?
Avete mai letto qualche manga?
Che so, Ranma, Lamù, I''s....
Ditemi qualche titolo vediamo se abbiamo qualche gusto o semplice conoscenza in comune...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Joey, Raby, ma vi piacciono solo questi generi del fumetto o dell'anime giapponese?
> Avete mai letto qualche manga?
> Che so, Ranma, Lamù, I''s....
> Ditemi qualche titolo vediamo se abbiamo qualche gusto o semplice conoscenza in comune...


Io no. Solo Baoh, mai sentito?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Non hai tutti i torti.


Vabbè, comunque hai spruzzato liquidi, anche se solo in un caso era vomito.


----------



## babsi (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io no. Solo Baoh, mai sentito?


No.
Ma se vi piacciono solo i generi robottizzati che hanno come sigla "Ufo Robò! Ufo Robò!!!", misà che abbiam poco in comune 
non linciatemi, eh....si vede che siete appassionati del genere, è che a me non sconfinfera
anche perchè la mia generazione non l'ha vissuta questa ondata di serie nipponiche robotizzate
Al massimo mi ricordo che su Mtv passavano Neon Genesis Evangelion
Che non ho mai visto, fra l'altro
Però credo che nella sigla ci fosse qualche robot 
:mexican:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> No.
> Ma se vi piacciono solo i generi robottizzati che hanno come sigla "Ufo Robò! Ufo Robò!!!", misà che abbiam poco in comune
> non linciatemi, eh....si vede che siete appassionati del genere, è che a me non sconfinfera
> anche perchè la mia generazione non l'ha vissuta questa ondata di serie nipponiche robotizzate
> ...


Non erano robot per la verità. Comunque Baoh è questo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baoh

Molto, molto bello.


----------



## babsi (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, comunque _hai spruzzato liquidi_, anche se solo in un caso era vomito.




...
devo preoccuparmi?
pensavo che solo gli hentai inducessero quella reazione...
:scared:


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, comunque hai spruzzato liquidi, anche se solo in un caso era vomito.


Gli anni beati delle manomissioni adolescenziali sono finiti da un po' e senza nostalgie, per tutto il resto bastano gli anti-emetici...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ...
> devo preoccuparmi?
> pensavo che solo gli hentai inducessero quella reazione...
> :scared:


Nah, non si parlava di roba giapponegra.


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Joey, Raby, ma vi piacciono solo questi generi del fumetto o dell'anime giapponese?
> Avete mai letto qualche manga?
> Che so, Ranma, Lamù, I''s....
> Ditemi qualche titolo vediamo se abbiamo qualche gusto o semplice conoscenza in comune...



Manga...? e cosa sarebbero?

Certo che se intendi quelle cose disegnate tipo dalla Rumiko Takahashi, da Kentaro Miura o da Takaya Yoshiki, più che altro ho guardato le figure...
E, dopo anni, devo ancora capire se mi interessano...

Per quanto riguarda gli anime, vale più o meno lo stesso discorso...

Però, una bishojo così moe come te, la vedrei più ganguro che otaku...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> *Gli anni beati delle manomissioni adolescenziali sono finiti da un po' e senza nostalgie,* per tutto il resto bastano gli anti-emetici...


See.


----------



## celafarò (22 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Joey, Raby, ma vi piacciono solo questi generi del fumetto o dell'anime giapponese?
> Avete mai letto qualche manga?
> Che so, Ranma, Lamù, I''s....
> Ditemi qualche titolo vediamo se abbiamo qualche gusto o semplice conoscenza in comune...


Sono un po' vecchiotti!!!


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> See.


Comunque preferivo Kermit...


----------



## celafarò (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Manga...? e cosa sarebbero?
> 
> Certo che se intendi quelle cose disegnate tipo dalla Rumiko Takahashi, da Kentaro Miura o da Takaya Yoshiki, più che altro ho guardato le figure...
> E, dopo anni, devo ancora capire se mi interessano...
> ...


:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Sono un po' vecchiotti!!!


Bè no. Cioè, Ranma e Lamù è un bel po' che vanno in giro.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Comunque preferivo Kermit...



Pure.


----------



## celafarò (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè no. Cioè, Ranma e Lamù è un bel po' che vanno in giro.


Andranno in giro già da un po',ma Lamù risale al '78 e Ranma all'87.Ne è passata di acqua sotto i ponti!!


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Andranno in giro già da un po',ma Lamù risale al '78 e Ranma all'87.Ne è passata di acqua sotto i ponti!!


E quindi qual'è l'ultimissima moda?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Febbraio 2013)

*babsi*

Guarda il mio profilo......


----------



## geko (22 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Joey, Raby, ma vi piacciono solo questi generi del fumetto o dell'anime giapponese?
> Avete mai letto qualche manga?
> Che so, Ranma, Lamù, I''s....
> Ditemi qualche titolo vediamo se abbiamo qualche gusto o semplice conoscenza in comune...


Ranma è stato in assoluto il primo manga che ho letto, avrò avuto 10 anni. Comunque rimasi deluso: la storia non finisce.

A tempo perso colleziono manga ed action figures. Mangaka preferiti tra i tanti: Takehiko Inoue e Mitsuru Adachi.
Gli hentai mi fanno ribrezzo. Dal punto di vista sessuale i giapponesi hanno turbe mentali non indifferenti... Del resto che ci si può aspettare da un Paese in cui esistono i distributori automatici di mutandine (usate) delle teenegers?


----------



## celafarò (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E quindi qual'è l'ultimissima moda?


Dipende dal genere che ti interessa!!


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Dipende dal genere che ti interessa!!


Che leggi tu?


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> :up:



Questa signorina pare ben informata su un certo tipo di subcultura del sol levante...
Inaspettato...


----------



## celafarò (22 Febbraio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> Ranma è stato in assoluto il primo manga che ho letto, avrò avuto 10 anni. Comunque rimasi deluso: la storia non finisce.
> 
> A tempo perso colleziono manga ed action figures. Mangaka preferiti tra i tanti: Takehiko Inoue e Mitsuru Adachi.
> Gli hentai mi fanno ribrezzo. *Dal punto di vista sessuale i giapponesi hanno turbe mentali non indifferenti*... Del resto che ci si può aspettare da un Paese in cui esistono i distributori automatici di mutandine (usate) delle teenegers?


Di Adachi non apprezzo il disegno,pur collezionando le sue opere.Takehiko Inoue,invece,ha un bel tratto grafico,del resto era un assistente di Hojo.

Per inciso,non solo i giapponesi hanno turbe,anche moltiiii italianiiiiiiiiii!!


----------



## celafarò (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Questa signorina pare ben informata su un certo tipo di subcultura del sol levante...
> Inaspettato...


Mettimi alla prova,posso stupirti!!!


----------



## celafarò (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che leggi tu?


Tutto ciò che ritengo valido!!


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Mettimi alla prova,posso stupirti!!!


Ti avverto che il mio motto è "Nihil admirari".

Ma non sarai mica anche una fansubber percaso?


----------



## babsi (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Manga...? e cosa sarebbero?
> 
> Certo che se intendi quelle cose disegnate tipo dalla Rumiko Takahashi, da Kentaro Miura o da Takaya Yoshiki, più che altro ho guardato le figure...
> E, dopo anni, devo ancora capire se mi interessano...
> ...


Dici?







Raby però attenta a non esporti troppo.....e non sputare sul piatto dove mangi o hai mangiato....che già solo dalla sequela terminologica super raffinata da intenditore che usi, si capisce che ne sai una più del diavolo (e anche più di me, devo dire)
gli shojo ammetto di averne letti, sì, ma ad ogni pagina ero lì che sospiravo iper scoglionata per la demenza della tipa in questione, che era ogni volta una gran figa travestita da racchietta cogli occhiali (troia inside da scoprire, peròrsetto che non si decideva a farsi avanti col tipo che le piaceva da tipo quando era nata; e la mega-coglionaggine del boy timidello di turno che non capiva che gli sarebbe bastato uno schiocco di dita per far magicamente calare le braghette a fiori della pulzella tanto ritrosa, e che così si rimandava a tempo indeterminato il tanto atteso momento in cui finalmente si sarebbero potuti prendere per mano,e non solo farsi gli occhi dolci da lontano come teneri orsacchiottoni in calore puberale; e la storia continuava più o meno così, inesorabile e lentissima, pagina per pagina, fino al the end in cui i due pirla finalmente capivano che in realtà si erano sempre amati entrambi senza saperlo,_ma tu pensa che casualità_, ecc ecc.
Insomma, troppo banalotti e femminei erano.
Però li leggevo uguale perchè i disegni mi affascinavano da morire, mi è sempre piaciuto disegnare, non solo stile manga ma anche realistico, e se tanti facevano cagare, altri erano davvero elaboratissimi, non solo per i personaggi ma anche per gli ambienti.
Guarda cosa era capace di fare il grande Masakastu Katsura, ad esempio....
Nooo niente, non trovo l'immagine, mi da solo le copertine dei suoi manga.
Cmq è un grande delle scenografie.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Tutto ciò che ritengo valido!!


E cioè?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Di Adachi non apprezzo il disegno,pur collezionando le sue opere.Takehiko Inoue,invece,ha un bel tratto grafico,del resto era un assistente di Hojo.
> 
> Per inciso,non solo i giapponesi hanno turbe,anche moltiiii italianiiiiiiiiii!!


E' colpa dei manga e della cultura giapponegra di merda che avanza.


----------



## celafarò (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ti avverto che il mio motto è "Nihil admirari".
> 
> *Ma non sarai mica anche una fansubber percaso*?


Spesso è l'unica possibilità concessa per apprezzare alcune opere!!


----------



## geko (22 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Di Adachi non apprezzo il disegno,pur collezionando le sue opere.Takehiko Inoue,invece,ha un bel tratto grafico,del resto era un assistente di Hojo.
> 
> Per inciso,non solo i giapponesi hanno turbe,anche moltiiii italianiiiiiiiiii!!


Di Adachi mi piace soprattutto il modo discreto in cui, nelle sue storie, affronta le questioni relazionali... I personaggi non parlano mai dei loro sentimenti l'uno per l'altra, li esprimono col silenzio. Molto introspettivo, nonostante il tratto fanciullesco. 

Takehiko Inoue tecnicamente è un mostro. Ho tutto di lui, compresi gli art books.


----------



## babsi (22 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> :up:



ma ganguro-girl ci sarai tu!
tiè






che orrore...


----------



## celafarò (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' colpa dei manga e della cultura giapponegra di merda che avanza.


Discriminante come discorso!!


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Dici?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non so se ho capito cosa vuoi dire - oddio non che questo sia mai stato un fattore limitante o influente in qualche modo - delle mie risposte, ma eviterò di dirlo, quindi tu non potrai mai saperlo, e non lo dico solo per fingere di ometterlo, altrimenti sarebbe una preterizione.

Comunque concordo.


----------



## babsi (22 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Guarda il mio profilo......


L'avevo già visto e avevo già pensato di farti arrivare il mio apprezzamento per il grande Ataru :up:
E cmq Lamù e Ranma sono vecchiotti sì, ma la simpatia e l'ironia che sprizzano da quei manga difficilmente l'ho ritrovata in altri, sebben più piacevoli esteticamente.
Specialmente il fumetto, di Lamù, non tanto l'anime, era di un grottesco assurdo a volte....mi ci sono fatta talmente tante risate che ancora mi viene la nostalgia se ci ripenso.
No, davvero, fumetti bellissimi.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Discriminante come discorso!!


Solo se sei giappa.


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Spesso è l'unica possibilità concessa per apprezzare alcune opere!!


Ancora non sono sorpreso...
Che serie segui attualmente?


----------



## celafarò (22 Febbraio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> *Di Adachi mi piace soprattutto il modo discreto in cui, nelle sue storie, affronta le questioni relazionali... I personaggi non parlano mai dei loro sentimenti l'uno per l'altra, li esprimono col silenzio. *Molto introspettivo, nonostante il tratto fanciullesco.
> 
> Takehiko Inoue tecnicamente è un mostro. Ho tutto di lui, compresi gli art books.


Non è una prerogativa di Adachi,ma il modus agendi nipponico.Un vero uomo non dice mai ti amo,lo esprime con i fatti,gli sguardi.Potremmo ricollegarci all'oggetto del post, ossia le dinamiche uomo-donna.I giapponesi non illudono,non sono soliti utilizzare artifizi per conquistare una donna.Le mie amiche del sol levante ritengono che l'italiano sia una sorta di maniaco sessuale,mentre gli uomini lo considerano "buffone".Inconcepibile per la loro cultura guardare una donna per strada,commentare e cercare di abbordarla con tattiche varie.Stranamente,però,hanno un modo di vivere il sesso più libero.


----------



## celafarò (22 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ma ganguro-girl ci sarai tu!
> tiè
> 
> 
> ...


Perchè te la prendi con me??NOn sono stata io ad etichettarti!!!Ma tu guarda!!


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Febbraio 2013)

Maledetto lavoro! Cosa mi stavo per perdere...

Io riesco a seguire le storie d'amore alla "giapponese" se mescolate almeno con un po' d'azione, quindi dico Inuyasha e, da amante dell'horror, 3X3 Occhi.
Amo Go Nagai e Tetsuo Hara, mi hanno fatta avvicinare al disegno con i loro modi diversi di creare opere d'arte. 
Akira è tra i miei manga preferiti, Violence Jack il personaggio che più mi ha colpita, in pratica poche cose in rosa per me. 
 ​

Ora seguo One Piece, Vagabond e Berserk, serie che andranno avanti all'infinito, credo.


----------



## celafarò (22 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Maledetto lavoro! Cosa mi stavo per perdere...
> 
> Io riesco a seguire le storie d'amore alla "giapponese" se mescolate almeno con un po' d'azione, quindi dico Inuyasha e, da amante dell'horror, 3X3 Occhi.
> Amo Go Nagai e Tetsuo Hara, mi hanno fatta avvicinare al disegno con i loro modi diversi di creare opere d'arte.
> ...


Fatti forza,non sei la sola


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Fatti forza,non sei la sola


Hai immaginato bene con che faccia ho scritto l'ultima riga!
:rotfl:


----------



## babsi (22 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Perchè te la prendi con me??NOn sono stata io ad etichettarti!!!Ma tu guarda!!


celafarò e su era per ridere!
take it easy, su:carneval:
e cmq avevi approvato Raby quando mi ci aveva chiamato, quindi direi che è la stessa cosa, no?
no?


----------



## lothar57 (22 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> celafarò e su era per ridere!
> take it easy, su:carneval:
> e cmq avevi approvato Raby quando mi ci aveva chiamato, quindi direi che è la stessa cosa, no?
> no?


non centra un tubo ma lo scrivo...

Babsi mi hai mandato un sortilegio???da ieri mattina nevica senza soste....di la verita',e'opera tua??:smile:
e poi storta un'altra cosa..


----------



## celafarò (22 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> celafarò e su era per ridere!
> take it easy, su:carneval:
> e cmq avevi approvato Raby quando mi ci aveva chiamato, quindi direi che è la stessa cosa, no?
> no?


Anche la mia era una battuta,tranquilla!!
In verità,mi era piaciuto il riferimento fatto da Raby!!


----------



## celafarò (22 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non centra un tubo ma lo scrivo...
> 
> Babsi mi hai mandato un sortilegio???da ieri mattina nevica senza soste....di la verita',e'opera tua??:smile:
> e poi storta un'altra cosa..


Ma che bel micione!!Ergo,sei tu il famoso Lothar??


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

Trovare casulamente così tante fanciulle giovani e belle con cui condividere un interesse antico quanto non troppo diffuso, mi fa sospettare di essere ai confini della realtà...

E farò quello che ogni saggio maschio dovrebbe fare in circostanze del genere:
me ne andrò facendo finta che sia stato tutto un sogno.


----------



## babsi (22 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non centra un tubo ma lo scrivo...
> 
> Babsi mi hai mandato un sortilegio???da ieri mattina nevica senza soste....di la verita',e'opera tua??:smile:
> e poi storta un'altra cosa..



noooo Lothy ma scherzi?
che sortilegio?
mai augurerei nulla di male a nessuno, nemmeno al mio peggior nemico, non sono cattiva dentro, quindi figuriamoci a te, ber micione caro 
al limite ti mando a leccare i calippi a ostia, no?:mexican:
dimmi dimmi, cos'altro va storto?
il pipino?
ah, storto?


----------



## celafarò (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ancora non sono sorpreso...
> Che serie segui attualmente?


Se fai riferimento all'ultimo fansub visto:Bersek golden age!!!Tu??


----------



## babsi (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Trovare casulamente così tante fanciulle giovani e belle con cui condividere un interesse antico quanto non troppo diffuso, mi fa sospettare di essere ai confini della realtà...
> 
> E farò quello che ogni saggio maschio dovrebbe fare in circostanze del genere:
> me ne andrò facendo finta che sia stato tutto un sogno.


Hai visto??
fighe, giovini, intelligenti e giappe :up:
Cosa vuoi di più dalla vita(ah sì, lo avevi già detto, troie con stile )
Nooo Raby resta qui con noi, che l'argomento si fa interessante!
Parliamo di hentai?


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Se fai riferimento all'ultimo fansub visto:Bersek golden age!!!Tu??


In berserk GA1 c'è troppa CG mal integrata...
Io sono quasi alla pari con la maggioranza delle serie invernali eng subbed...


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Parliamo di hentai?


Orrore!
Sii più moekko e arriva al massimo al seinen...


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> [...]
> Parliamo di hentai?


Un'intenditrice? 
Tutta spazzatura inguardabile  o illeggibile, giusto per spendere due parole a riguardo.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Ma che bel micione!!Ergo,sei tu il famoso Lothar??


amico perdonami...da dove salti fuori????...scusa ma io qua'vengo poco e in fretta,...

famoso io??...ahahahahh e  perche'?????


----------



## lothar57 (22 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> noooo Lothy ma scherzi?
> che sortilegio?
> mai augurerei nulla di male a nessuno, nemmeno al mio peggior nemico, non sono cattiva dentro, quindi figuriamoci a te, ber micione caro
> al limite ti mando a leccare i calippi a ostia, no?:mexican:
> ...


no quello e'perfetto..tu nn ci crederai,ed e'giusto...sei troppo giovane,ma da quel lato li'...meglio ora di 30anni fa'.


----------



## celafarò (22 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico perdonami...da dove salti fuori????...scusa ma io qua'vengo poco e in fretta,...
> 
> famoso io??...ahahahahh e  perche'?????


In primis,amica e non amico.In secundis,in questo forum si è soliti uscire sempre fuori tema.Infatti,non so in quale post recente,c'è stata tutta una disquisizione su di te.Per chi come me frequenta da poco il forum,è piuttosto difficile inserirsi in questo genere di conversazioni.Di solito tendono a chiudersi.


----------



## babsi (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Orrore!
> Sii più moekko e arriva al massimo al seinen...





MillePensieri ha detto:


> Un'intenditrice?
> Tutta spazzatura inguardabile  o illeggibile, giusto per spendere due parole a riguardo.



in realtà non mi è mai piaciuto il genere, certo che ne ho sfogliati ma sinceramente non ho mai capito la fissa dei nipponici per questo qua...
per non parlare dei sotto-generi tentacolosi e horrorifici in cui le lolitine di turno vengono sopraffatte da tremule creature marine che le deflorano in ogni donde....
:scared:
(Raby, conosci? 
XD)
a mio parere sono molto repressi e complessati, altro che liberi di testa.
la sessualità la vivono come una cosa malata e sporca, che poi è lo stesso motivo per cui le ragazze nei porno giapponesi sembra che sta sempre lì a gemere dal dolore con espressione contrita, anzichè beatamente soddisfatta, e pare sempre che stiano per essere violentate o cmq non condiscendenti.. come se fosse peccato per una donna "subire" certe angherie!
bah
è un mondo molto strano quello del sol levante, mi affascina per altri aspetti a me, non certo per questo, direi.


----------



## babsi (22 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no quello e'perfetto..tu nn ci crederai,ed e'giusto...sei troppo giovane,ma da quel lato li'...meglio ora di 30anni fa'.


no no, invece ci credo che sia meglio ora, vorrei ben vedere il contrario, ovvero che col tempo anzichè capire meglio come usarlo te ne dimentichi, lì me ne stupirei, non in questo caso.


----------



## celafarò (22 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> no no, invece ci credo che sia meglio ora, vorrei ben vedere il contrario, ovvero che col tempo anzichè capire meglio come usarlo te ne dimentichi, lì me ne stupirei, non in questo caso.


Ascolta,io non ce la faccio a leggere i tuoi post.Sono sempre distratta dal balletto di spiderman,troppo sexy!!!


----------



## babsi (22 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Ascolta,io non ce la faccio a leggere i tuoi post.Sono sempre distratta dal balletto di spiderman,troppo sexy!!!


è vè???
l'ho messo apposta, è troppo bellino.
però non è sexy, dai.
a me sa solo figo :up:


----------



## devastata (22 Febbraio 2013)

Io non lo avevo notato, in compenso mi distrae sempre il culo della Stone.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Febbraio 2013)

*Avete rotto il cazzo*

Prego, apritevi un 3d da intenditori, quando mai vi ho scoglionato per una giornata con la filologia dantesca?


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> per non parlare dei sotto-generi tentacolosi e horrorifici in cui le lolitine di turno vengono sopraffatte da tremule creature marine che le deflorano in ogni donde....
> :scared:
> (Raby, conosci?
> XD)



E invece proprio quello è un genere di nobili e colte origini!
Cfr: Hokusai, "Sogno della moglie del pescatore"

Comunque, per fare ammenda dall'aver dissertato troppo di queste cose, passerò la quaresima usando solo termini coniati prima del sedicesimo secolo e disertando perlopiù di ermeneutica bizantina.

Cura ut valeas!


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2013)

alè...finiti i tempi di trottolini amorosi


Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Prego, apritevi un 3d da intenditori, quando mai vi ho scoglionato per una giornata con la filologia dantesca?


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Prego, apritevi un 3d da intenditori, quando mai vi ho scoglionato per una giornata con la *filologia dantesca*?



A me sarebbe piaciuto che l'avessi fatto!
E, a dir il vero, sei ancora in tempo!


----------



## babsi (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E invece proprio quello è un genere di nobili e colte origini!
> Cfr: Hokusai, "Sogno della moglie del pescatore"
> 
> Comunque, per fare ammenda dall'aver dissertato troppo di queste cose, passerò la quaresima usando solo termini coniati prima del sedicesimo secolo e disertando perlopiù di ermeneutica bizantina.
> ...


sì mi documentai ed in effetti venni a sapere che c'era una motivazione sotto a quella loro fissa per le creature tentacolose e polipose che violavano le pulzelle...e scoprii ciò che hai appena citato.
ma se permetti un conto è la cultura di partenza, un conto è ciò a cui siamo arrivati ora...
ora più che altro va di moda anche nelle arti visive questo binomio donna-polipo, in pratica fotografano giovani modelle con in testa (e non solo) vigorosi polipotti spiaccicosi.
in realtà in foto possono diventare persino artistici, cosa che invece negli hentai....direi che diventa l'ultima cosa.
ad ogni modo dato che abbiamo rotto il cazzo, sarà il caso di finirla qui?
chià ma qui tutti andate in OT, pè na volta che ci vado io, aò, che volete???
:carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> alè...finiti i tempi di trottolini amorosi





Rabarbaro ha detto:


> A me sarebbe piaciuto che l'avessi fatto!
> E, a dir il vero, sei ancora in tempo!


Senza faccine, ma era detto in modo benevolo.

Rabarbaro, hai ragione. Lasciami dedicare ancora qualche tempo alla pugna con gli attrezzi della palestra ( la prova costume è in agguato- mens sana in corpore sano) e poi ti stupirò.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Senza faccine, ma era detto in modo benevolo.
> 
> Rabarbaro, hai ragione. Lasciami dedicare ancora qualche tempo alla pugna con gli attrezzi della palestra ( l*a prova costume è in agguato*- mens sana in corpore sano) e poi ti stupirò.


Ma ci mancano ancora enne mesi...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma ci mancano ancora enne mesi...


Eh, ma tu non sai ancora quanto in fretta passano i mesi dopo i quaranta.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora: abbiamo già un'idea abbastanza chiara di come funzioni la mente maschile. Cioè... ce l'avevamo già da prima, ma qui appare in tutto il suo fulgore. Da qui, trarne le conseguenze è semplice.


Ovvero? Se cantiamo la sigla giusta risparmiamo sulle scarpe e lingerie? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Es6UdnZRML8


----------



## celafarò (22 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Prego, apritevi un 3d da intenditori, quando mai vi ho scoglionato per una giornata con la filologia dantesca?


E' d'obbligo leggere o seguire il 3d??
Comunque ora basta,l'argomento del post è chiaro.Se si vuole rispondere alla domanda bene,altrimenti lo chiudo.


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> sì mi documentai ed in effetti venni a sapere che c'era una motivazione sotto a quella loro fissa per le creature tentacolose e polipose che violavano le pulzelle...e scoprii ciò che hai appena citato.
> ma se permetti un conto è la cultura di partenza, un conto è ciò a cui siamo arrivati ora...
> ora più che altro va di moda anche nelle arti visive questo binomio donna-polipo, in pratica fotografano giovani modelle con in testa (e non solo) vigorosi polipotti spiaccicosi.
> in realtà in foto possono diventare persino artistici, cosa che invece negli hentai....direi che diventa l'ultima cosa.
> ...


Donzella Babsi, v'è ragionevolezza nelle parole delle vostre innumerevoli graziose qualità, egli è nondimeno cosa alquanto risaputa l'essere la declinazione in novelle forme, grazie invero a novelli istromenti, di primigenie forme et apparizioni di talune maravigliosità artistiche in dozzinali epifanie manieriste, una ritornanza istorica tante volte presentatasi nei 'corsi e ricorsi' tanto cari al Vico, tanto vituperata dai soloni contemporanei quanto rivalutata dai conoscitori della posterità.
I moderni stanno come Giulio Romano e più anche El Greco agli antichi Raffaello et Michelangiolo!

Lssa poi perdere e trscura le smaganti appellanze gravide ti tòsco che saettano, noi bersagliati, solo per pigrizia e noia di volvere colla fanage d'affusolati anulari la picciuola rotella sul dorso glabro di un moderno roditore, che tutto può far scorrere velocemente di quel che non aggrada...
Egli è un'affezione stagionale come lo Zefiro gentil quando sbocciano li crichi o il volteggiar delle foglie distaccate quando la luce dello sole s'accorcia nelle prime frescure.


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Senza faccine, ma era detto in modo benevolo.
> 
> Rabarbaro, hai ragione. Lasciami dedicare ancora qualche tempo alla pugna con gli attrezzi della palestra ( la prova costume è in agguato- mens sana in corpore sano) e poi ti stupirò.


Ancoi torme di pulzelle s'apparecchiano a volermi maravigliar!

Citando il mio poeta barocco preferito:
E' del poeta il fin la maraviglia, chi non sa maravigliar vada alla striglia!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Donzella Babsi, v'è ragionevolezza nelle parole delle vostre innumerevoli graziose qualità, egli è nondimeno cosa alquanto risaputa l'essere la declinazione in novelle forme, grazie invero a novelli istromenti, di primigenie forme et apparizioni di talune maravigliosità artistiche in dozzinali epifanie manieriste, una ritornanza istorica tante volte presentatasi nei 'corsi e ricorsi' tanto cari al Vico, tanto vituperata dai soloni contemporanei quanto rivalutata dai conoscitori della posterità.
> I moderni stanno come Giulio Romano e più anche El Greco agli antichi Raffaello et Michelangiolo!
> 
> Lssa poi perdere e trscura le smaganti appellanze gravide ti tòsco che saettano, noi bersagliati, solo per pigrizia e noia di volvere colla fanage d'affusolati anulari la picciuola rotella sul dorso glabro di un moderno roditore, che tutto può far scorrere velocemente di quel che non aggrada...
> Egli è un'affezione stagionale come lo Zefiro gentil quando sbocciano li crichi o il volteggiar delle foglie distaccate quando la luce dello sole s'accorcia nelle prime frescure.


Gravide di tòsco......suvvia.....erano solo un paio di aperitivi


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Gravide di tòsco......suvvia.....erano solo un paio di aperitivi


Lo stesso disse la Duchessa Lucretia Borgia carezzando il castone del suo anello...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ovvero? Se cantiamo la sigla giusta risparmiamo sulle scarpe e lingerie?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Es6UdnZRML8


Mai sopportati.


----------



## tesla (22 Febbraio 2013)

Avete già citato Jeeg robot d'acciaio?

io sono un ex drogata di cartoni animati giapponesi e per rispondere a Minerva lo sono anche di Bonelli.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mai sopportati.


Non imbrocco neanche questa :unhappy:.


----------



## tenebroso67 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Essendo io un acquario ascendente cancro, non posso che concordare...


Ottimo come controsenso  ah ah


----------



## celafarò (23 Febbraio 2013)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Ottimo come controsenso  ah ah


Tenebroso,vdo che ti intendi anche di questo!!!


----------



## Gian (23 Febbraio 2013)

mi sono arrivati 2 o 3 cartellini rossi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ma figuratevi quanto me ne può fottere delle vostre disapprovazioni...
la claque è cortesemente pregata di compattare le fila della capo-claque
perchè mancano ancora taaanti rossi. 
Non ci siamo.  
Si può dare di più. :carneval:
Quindi bersagliate pure, queste si che sono le soddisfazioni della vita ! :up::up::up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Febbraio 2013)

un altro con la fissa dei complotti

omadonna


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> un altro con la fissa dei complotti
> 
> omadonna



e pure jesus.


----------



## Hellseven (23 Febbraio 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> mi sono arrivati 2 o 3 cartellini rossi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ma figuratevi quanto me ne può fottere delle vostre disapprovazioni...
> la claque è cortesemente pregata di compattare le fila della capo-claque
> perchè mancano ancora taaanti rossi.
> ...


.


----------



## devastata (23 Febbraio 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> mi sono arrivati 2 o 3 cartellini rossi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ma figuratevi quanto me ne può fottere delle vostre disapprovazioni...
> la claque è cortesemente pregata di compattare le fila della capo-claque
> perchè mancano ancora taaanti rossi.
> ...



Sai qual'è il problema, inspiegabilmente io non riesco quasi mai ad approvare chi vorrei, mi risponde sempre che devo prima approvare altri, e sinceramente è ridicola la cosa, oltre che poco democratica, è come se domani, votando, fossi costretta a cambiare e a non scegliere chi ho votato l'ultima volta.

Quindi non prendertela, anzi, fai come me che neppure so dove andare a vedere se ho qualche rosso, o qualche verde, a mia insaputa.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Sai qual'è il problema, inspiegabilmente io *non riesco quasi mai ad approvare chi vorrei, mi risponde sempre che devo prima approvare altri,* e sinceramente è ridicola la cosa, oltre che poco democratica, è come se domani, votando, fossi costretta a cambiare e a non scegliere chi ho votato l'ultima volta.
> 
> Quindi non prendertela, anzi, fai come me che neppure so dove andare a vedere se ho qualche rosso, o qualche verde, a mia insaputa.


Approvo


----------



## Tebe (24 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Sai qual'è il problema, inspiegabilmente io non riesco quasi mai ad approvare chi vorrei, mi risponde sempre che devo prima approvare altri, e sinceramente è ridicola la cosa, oltre che poco democratica, è come se domani, votando, fossi costretta a cambiare e a non scegliere chi ho votato l'ultima volta.
> 
> Quindi non prendertela, anzi, fai come me che neppure so dove andare a vedere se ho qualche rosso, o qualche verde, a mia insaputa.


però l'esempio non è proprio calzante.
Nel senso.
Entrando qui sai che ci sono delle regole, ovvero spetta a noi regolamentarci che trovo molto democratico senza che un visore mi debba dire cosa posso dire o no.
Queste regole sono le approvazioni e le altre.
Anche io non posso mai dare smeraldi alle persone che voglio con la frequenza che voglio proprio per il tuo stesso motivo.
Devo dare altre approvazioni.
Ora.
Sicuramente quelli che approvo io non saranno tutti quelli che approvi tu, quindi...
il tutto si bilancia.

A me sembra solo democrazia data in mano al forum.
E per niente ridicola.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono tra quelle che non ho approvato quello che hai dettp della matra perché la conosco e so che non è il suo modo di comportarsi ma non ti ho ribinato.a chi l'ha fatto sapeva che avresti affossato la colpa a noi. Serve anche a questi giochetti mantenere anonime le approvazioni e le disapprovazioni


Quoto.
Giusto per chiarire un attimo, vorrei sottolineare che alcune amicizie nate sul forum e tradotte in amicizie VERE ( intendo:non solo reali, proprio vere) e le mie in particolare, sono talmente palesi che non ho nessunissima necessità di sostenerle tramite approvazione o disapprovazione sul forum: e penso che valga lo stesso per loro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> però l'esempio non è proprio calzante.
> Nel senso.
> Entrando qui sai che ci sono delle regole, ovvero spetta a noi regolamentarci che trovo molto democratico senza che un visore mi debba dire cosa posso dire o no.
> Queste regole sono le approvazioni e le altre.
> ...


Quoto anche te.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> però l'esempio non è proprio calzante.
> Nel senso.
> Entrando qui sai che ci sono delle regole, ovvero spetta a noi regolamentarci che trovo molto democratico senza che un visore mi debba dire cosa posso dire o no.
> Queste regole sono le approvazioni e le altre.
> ...


cuoto
e approvo
perchè io posso
perchè io sono il conte.


----------



## celafarò (24 Febbraio 2013)

Chiudo la discussione.Più volte,con cortesia,ho chiesto di limitarsi a rispondere alla domanda,invece,il 3d è stato usato per quetioni personali.


----------

